# LOST season 3 is nearly here ( SPOILERS )



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok so its nearly that time of year again , so I thought Id pre-empt the season with this tiny little promo with new footage..........





STILLS  

http://spoilerslost.blogspot.com/2006/09/new-season-3-promo-stills.html


the countdown starts here ( god im sad  )


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 1, 2006)

Bloody ABC and their stupid "sweeps" system.  

Six poxy episodes before a THREE month break. Boo!

And I don't like the what the writers have been saying about romance being made an important part between the charachters in season three.  I want more mystery and giant four toed statues - not Jack and Kate falling in love - BORING!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

omg, fuck the romance, its all about the suspence and the huge fuck off swirls of purple/black smoke. cait wait for season three but i hate american series that do half a series then wait 6 months to do the other half, prison break does it as well


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2006)

Kate makes her 'choice' in the first 6 episodes but its looking more likely that its not going to be Jack as he has a new love interest ( apparently ) . Also apparently Jack knows one of the ' Others ' from before being on the island..........


----------



## Belushi (Sep 1, 2006)

I've totally lost all interest.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2006)

Also at the end of the first six episodes it will end with a huge , mind fuck cliffhanger , so that the first six wll seem more like a mini series


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah but it was like that in the firs ttwo series as well if you watched them as they came out (which i didnt) but it did have a cliff hanger in it.


----------



## Skim (Sep 1, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I want more mystery and giant four toed statues - not Jack and Kate falling in love - BORING!



Damn right – they're the two most boring characters. I could do with more weirdness, it's when the show's at its best.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Sep 1, 2006)

can't believe they're gonna stop it half way through the season and start another series..... wankers


----------



## futha (Sep 1, 2006)

when is it actually gonna be on?


----------



## Moggy (Sep 1, 2006)

First episode airs in the US on 4th october, so it'll be on torrent sites from then.

Not sure about airdates for the UK though.


----------



## bonjour (Sep 1, 2006)

I reckon people will get sick of all the constant drama and over the top storylines and unanswered questions. Its' certainly testing my patience.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah like the fat guys girl friend, you meet her, learn she was in physco ward with him, then she dies and nothing else happens, i mean it was a good episode and all but completely pointless.

i realise there is a spoiler in that but it does say spoilers in the topic


----------



## pinkychukkles (Sep 1, 2006)

Ahh Lost, bring it on, has it really been that long since that key-razy last episode  ? I hope the level of writing keeps up and doesn't descend into soft-focus romance shite either. 

BitTorrent is your friend


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 1, 2006)

Boo to romance. Jack annoys the cock out of me, and Kate couldn't act for tuffies (I guess she's in good company coz neither can her RL lover-boy).

I do, however, adore the show and will be hooked until the end.


----------



## futha (Sep 1, 2006)

roll on torrent then


----------



## Moggy (Sep 1, 2006)

And just to remind anyone who didn't already know, Prison Break series 2 is already in full flow, first two eps up for download, third will be up monday night/tuesday morning.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 1, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> omg, fuck the romance, its all about the suspence and the huge fuck off swirls of purple/black smoke.




well fucking said


----------



## blinkyspoogle (Sep 2, 2006)

THREE MONTHS?!?!

thats insane


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 2, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> yeah like the fat guys girl friend, you meet her, learn she was in physco ward with him, then she dies and nothing else happens, i mean it was a good episode and all but completely pointless.
> 
> i realise there is a spoiler in that but it does say spoilers in the topic




her story is going to be told in other peoples flashbacks , libby's story is most certainly not over


----------



## Pingu (Sep 2, 2006)

i have tio be honest i didnt finish watching series 2.

was starting to grate, i just wish they would fuck off with the scooby doo stuff and beef up the storylines a bit more


----------



## Dissident Junk (Sep 2, 2006)

*** Spoilers if you haven't seen the second series***

Weirdly, I've just finished watching series 2 on dvd (spent the last two days solid watching it from start to finish  ) I must say I'm pretty annoyed and disappointed by the second series. I think that maybe, watching it back to back, you notice character inconsistencies and logic gaps in the storyline more than if you watch it in episodes.

The thing that bothers me most is that half way through the second series the character arcs just stop. There's no development, and most of the flashbacks do not add, or explain, a character's decisions on the Island. They just reinforce previous perceptions -  "remember what this guy is like, folks!" Then, in the penultimate episode, everyone suddenly begins to behave out of character (Michael, Locke, Ecko etc) and make very strange decisions considering their situation.

The problem is, I think, that the characters have become subjected to the action (they are passive, and two dimensional), rather than creating the action themselves and evolving as characters (Sawyer, Kate and Jack are very bad for this). I would have thought for a tightly plotted series as this is supposed to be, the characters need to be active, they need to create their own action; otherwise, the story will become unbelievable. But they just seem at the whim of a irrational storyline.

They are supposed to be on an island, with a hostile group of people who pick them off at night. Yet: Sawyer steals all the medical supplies and guns and no one really kicks off about this at all. Hurly throws an entire stash of food all over the jungle floor, and never stops to consider the waste (considering you've got, at least, 20 people on the beach who each need around 2K calories a day). Kate and Claire discover another bunker, where there are prosthetics, and don't tell anyone for a week. Same goes for Locke and Ecko; they tell no one about the Pearl, apart from Desmond. Through their own idiocy, they smash up the only place where there is electrical power, hot water and artifical light (and washing machines). Locke becomes convinced that the button does nothing, even though Desmond has experienced the magnetic attraction when he once failed to press it. When it does go off, the 'Others' do a Munch, and then act like nothing's happened on the quay. No one tells each other anything, nor has figured out  that they are connected, nor seems interested in what or who the Dharma initiative is, or how the food 'fell from the sky'.

It's remedial. These characters are idiots. They are subjected to an experience, they react, and then stop. They don't want to make a sign, but don't seem to want to improve their housing beyond putting some palm leaves over the tarp, and there's a kid in a cradle on the beach (I live in a hot country, any kid sleeping in the shade outside would suffer severe heat stroke within four hours).     

It's annoying me because the characters have become very, very unbelievable. Personally, I think Lost has jumped the shark.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2006)

Dissident Junk said:
			
		

> Weirdly, I've just finished watching series 2 on dvd (spent the last two days solid watching it from start to finish  ) I must say I'm pretty annoyed and disappointed by the second series. I think that maybe, watching it back to back, you notice character inconsistencies and logic gaps in the storyline more than if you watch it in episodes.
> 
> The thing that bothers me most is that half way through the second series the character arcs just stop. There's no development, and most of the flashbacks do not add, or explain, a character's decisions on the Island. They just reinforce previous perceptions -  "remember what this guy is like, folks!" Then, in the penultimate episode, everyone suddenly begins to behave out of character (Michael, Locke, Ecko etc) and make very strange decisions considering their situation.
> 
> ...



Yup.
But for the hard-core fans the show is more than the show. All these unanswered questions mean nothing because they answer them themselves on the endless forums. The character weakness means nothing because there is a whole other world they inhabit in the fan forums where they are something far greater than the show. So in the end those of us who tend to only watch the show and are only partly aware of the forums are more likely to find these inconsistancies and holes problematic.


----------



## Dissident Junk (Sep 3, 2006)

Thing is, VP, the only thing I keep coming back to is that the Island is some form of Jung-inspired hell/purgatory, packed full of synchronicity, archetypes, symbols etc. So therefore the smoke is Cerberus, the focus on the eyes at the beginning of many episodes alludes to the fact that these men and women have no coins to help them cross over the Styx (they are dead, but cannot cross over), the tapping of the button is a kind of Sisyphean task, the dharma project symbol is an example of the symbol for the self . . .

Hell goes round and round (hence the allusion to The Third Policeman and Henry's reference to God not being able to see this place), and so does the island. I reckon 'him' is Lucifer/Hades (that's why everyone is so scared of him). The characters keep living their same experiences they had in real life, over and over on the island - this is why the back stories are so important. Important key objects within their lives (such as Ecko's plane, Charlie's heroin, Hurly's food) are replicated in order to continue the constant circle of experience and behaviour (guilt, sloth etc). As soon as a character is in some way redeemed or is already 'good', they die or disappear (hence Ana Lucia's death when she couldn't kill Henry - all the nice folk without secrets or vices have carked it or been 'taken'). And the rest of them have to try to get into 'heaven', but some of them need help (hence why K/S/J might have been on Michael's list). This also explains why the 'others' couldn't cope with Walt, a gifted child who can bend 'the rules'.

Considering this, I guess one of the functions of the backstory might be to try and discover what exactly the offending behaviour or crime of each character is, and I honestly cannot be arsed any more. It's probably also connected to whatever repeats constantly in their island experience (Hurly's numbers, Locke's legs, abduction threats to Claire's baby, Sawyer's constant scams, Siyeed being unable to protect the people that he cares for.) This would explain why the characters never move on in the series, because they are chained to supporting the narrative thesis of the plot, but it makes for very boring viewing.      

When Lost runs its course, I'll check back to see whether my theory had any merit, but I won't bother watching the rest. The main characters left are so unsympathetic that I don't care about them at all.

(sorry this got so long)


----------



## Neva (Sep 3, 2006)

Watching Lost is like being friends with a really hot girl who flirts with you, hugs you and even kisses you but that’s as far as it will ever go. She knows it, your friends know it and deep down even you know it but for some reason you can’t help but think ‘what if’ and on nights out you ignore girls who actually care for you in favour of spending time with her flirting, forever flirting but never getting any closer to actually getting laid.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 3, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> Watching Lost is like being friends with a really hot girl who flirts with you, hugs you and even kisses you but that’s as far as it will ever go. She knows it, your friends know it and deep down even you know it but for some reason you can’t help but think ‘what if’ and on nights out you ignore girls who actually care for you in favour of spending time with her flirting, forever flirting but never getting any closer to actually getting laid.



More poetic, though less pithy than my summation the other month:




			
				The Groke said:
			
		

> Lost is the televisual equivalent of having a beautiful woman wank you off to the very fringe of the vinegar strokes before smacking you in the face, shitting on your coffee table and running off with your collection of Limited Edition Babylon 5 Collectors Plates whilst you sit stunned on couch, trousers round your ankles, slowly de-tumescing and wondering what the fuck just happened.


----------



## Neva (Sep 3, 2006)

We should form some sort of Lost watchers rehabilitation society or something. We can all get together and watch shows with plots that make sense and don't use cliff-hangers as a substitute for character drama. 

Well we could have done if that bitch hasn't stolen your Babylon 5 DVD's anyway


----------



## Tooter (Sep 3, 2006)

hahah to say you hate it so much you sure have analysed and written shitloads about it.......suckas!


----------



## The Groke (Sep 3, 2006)

Neva said:
			
		

> We should form some sort of Lost watchers rehabilitation society or something. We can all get together and watch shows with plots that make sense and don't use cliff-hangers as a substitute for character drama.
> 
> Well we could have done if that bitch hasn't stolen your Babylon 5 DVD's anyway



Solidarity brother.

 


If we lived in the States, I reckon we could succesfully sue the makers of Lost for the time we wasted (not to mention the mental anguish) watching series one right to the end.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 3, 2006)

Tooter said:
			
		

> hahah to say you hate it so much you sure have analysed and written shitloads about it.......suckas!



Well yeah, I watched the whole of series one - always on the cusp of giving up but never quite managing it - in the vain hope that there would be some kind of a real plot revelation/closure/workable explaination for the whole thing.

It never, ever came.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 3, 2006)

Dissident Junk said:
			
		

> Thing is, VP, the only thing I keep coming back to is that the Island is some form of Jung-inspired hell/purgatory,)




nice thoery but the writers have already completely denied that it is Purgatory / or form of . However what is quite strange is that the book ' Bad Twin ' which is set in the lost universe ( in fact it is the same as the manuscript that sawyer was reading in the last episode shown on channel 4 , was written by someone called Gary Troupe ( and is alledgedly by Steven King ). Gary Troupe is an anagram of Purgatory  


I am going to give the first six episode of season three a good chance as I do enjoy it , however if it goes to shit then i agree with Neva ( bout rehabilitation ) and the groke bout sue-ing the fuckers for wasting my time


----------



## Dissident Junk (Sep 4, 2006)

Tooter said:
			
		

> hahah to say you hate it so much you sure have analysed and written shitloads about it.......suckas!



Nope, I tend to do this with most films, books, TV series I see or read. I like to work out _why_ it bugs me so much, or _why_ I like it so much. Then I will research to see if I can find something to challenge my point of view.

Sometimes a particularly good or bad will will provoke a week's worth of thinking, writing and researching. Not that I _use_ it in any capacity, but, sometimes, the things I pick up come in handy.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 6, 2006)

another new promo , with new footage 

Video : http://spoilerslost.blogspot.com/2006/09/new-season-3-trailer.html

Stills : http://spoilerslost.blogspot.com/2006/09/stills-from-latest-promo.html


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 6, 2006)

*drums fingers on table*

Is it October yet?


----------



## The Groke (Sep 6, 2006)

*yawns*

Is it over yet?


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 6, 2006)

The Groke said:
			
		

> *yawns*
> 
> Is it over yet?



Not until May 07.....

Then we will have to wait for Season Four!


----------



## shave (Sep 7, 2006)

It is addictive.  Someone said its like Twin Peaks, forever in control and ongoing.  And eternally disappointing.  Fuck the journey, it's the destination!


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 18, 2006)

are there any recap episodes out there. I'll be fucked if i can remember every thing from series 2, never mind series 1 - and i'm not watching 48 hours of lost again.


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 18, 2006)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> are there any recap episodes out there. I'll be fucked if i can remember every thing from series 2, never mind series 1 - and i'm not watching 48 hours of lost again.



Plane crashed,
Monster in woods,
Some weird "others",
A hatch,
Button that needs to be pressed every so often,
flashbacks.....

I think that covers it.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 18, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Plane crashed,
> Monster in woods,
> Some weird "others",
> A hatch,
> ...


cheers  

i'll have look on the web later. I don't want to be in the same situation i was in when i went to see the 2nd bit of lord of the ring at the cinema. I hand got a clue about what was going on. I spent the first 20 mins looking fo r sean bean


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 18, 2006)

a whole scene from episode 1 series 3 with stills

Video - > http://spoilerslost.blogspot.com/2006/09/abc-sneak-peak-video.html 

Stills 1 -> http://spoilerslost.blogspot.com/2006/09/more-screencaps-from-abc-sneak-peak.html 

Stills 2 -> http://spoilerslost.blogspot.com/2006/09/screencaps-from-abc-sneak-peek.html


enjoy


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 18, 2006)

How about they find a stash of dildos in a new hatch and Sun, Kate and Anne-thingy all go at each other...or Jack, Sawyer and Hurley if that floats your boat...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 4, 2006)

right todays the day , but tommorrow for the torrents no doubt , however from what i can tell you..... the first five mins will make you go WTF ( as per.... )

and

SPOILER.




















































































































































































































HENRY GALES NAME IS BEN


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 4, 2006)

not long to go  

season 2 each ep  was on storrent an hour after showen on ABC.



> HENRY GALES NAME IS BEN


 and the bloke with the fake beard is call Tom  maybe that the new number (3)


----------



## greenman (Oct 4, 2006)

Interesting how many of the responses to Lost are very similar to those reported to Patrick McGoohan's original 1960's cult TV series "_The Prisoner_".  (i.e. incomprehension, mockery of bits that were thought too obvious and banal, anger at not getting "answers", criticism of "boring repetition", criticism of lack of character development - _The Prisoner _constantly changed most characters except for McGoohan himself to give that constant disorientation feeling, along with giving  them numbers, not names) 

Elements of _Lost_ are directly cribbed from _The Prisoner _- i.e numerological elements, the "inescapable island prison", the lack of explanation, mysticism, paranoia, forays into pop philosophy, psychology (contrast the unmasking of "number one" in McGoohan's series with the mind games of "Henry Gale" and the changing perspective of Locke), politics and religion without "fully committing" or revealing an authorial position, (In _The Prisoner _that authorial perspective tended to _appear_ to fluctuate between extreme individualism and esoteric "traditionalism", whilst in _Lost_ the perspective _hints_ at religious apologetics, whilst teasing with a more esoteric/conspiracist worldview), hints at a broader global conspiracy (Hanso Foundation/Dharma Initiative in _Lost_, suggestion of interchangeability or co-operation of East and West intelligence services, or an over arching purpose for both in _The Prisoner_) Hanso/Dharma may be inspired by the conspiracist views circulating about  organisations like those linked to World Federalist and Baileyite/Theosophical organisations (that _appear_ to have a whole range of fronts and networks working towards some shady global "plan".)  Both series give the odd nod to the pioneers in the field of meta-fiction and attempt to graft themselves onto the tradition of Surrealism, Dada, Oulipo, Joyce, O'Brien, Pynchon, Rennes-le-Chateau mythologists etc (Irrelevant note - the author of the Wizard of Oz Books - whence Henry Gale and balloons etc - was a theosophist)

Where _Lost_ *is* able to differ from _The Prisoner _is in current technological and cultural possibilities - intertextuality, multi-media through viral marketing, the _Lost Experience _game played out on the net, plus 40 more years of popular cultural and political/philosophical reference points.  The "knowingness" of the creators extends to them giving the impression of "making it up as they go along", similar to McGoohan's notorious reluctance to "explain" anything about the planning, ideas or meaning behind _The Prisoner_.  With the internet game making it difficult to know what is a fan site, what is an advert, what is a "secret clue", and what is based on reality, this all creates a different feeling where the players/viewers may even feel they have a part in "creating" the _Lost_ reality.

Ah, the joys of late capitalism......


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 4, 2006)

wooo its tonight


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Oct 4, 2006)

greenman said:
			
		

> Interesting how many of the responses to Lost are very similar to those reported to Patrick McGoohan's original 1960's cult TV series "_The Prisoner_".



If the final scene of lost is Jack in a prison cell on the back of a truck being driven by a midget, mute butler whilst dancing to 'them bones' and making tea, I think we'll all be happy.

I doubt lost will ever have that element of outright confrontantion that the last episode of the prisoner had though.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 4, 2006)

greenman said:
			
		

> Interesting how many of the responses to Lost are very similar to those reported to Patrick McGoohan's original 1960's cult TV series "_The Prisoner_".  (i.e. incomprehension, mockery of bits that were thought too obvious and banal, anger at not getting "answers", criticism of "boring repetition", criticism of lack of character development - _The Prisoner _constantly changed most characters except for McGoohan himself to give that constant disorientation feeling, along with giving  them numbers, not names)
> 
> Elements of _Lost_ are directly cribbed from _The Prisoner _- i.e numerological elements, the "inescapable island prison", the lack of explanation, mysticism, paranoia, forays into pop philosophy, psychology (contrast the unmasking of "number one" in McGoohan's series with the mind games of "Henry Gale" and the changing perspective of Locke), politics and religion without "fully committing" or revealing an authorial position, (In _The Prisoner _that authorial perspective tended to _appear_ to fluctuate between extreme individualism and esoteric "traditionalism", whilst in _Lost_ the perspective _hints_ at religious apologetics, whilst teasing with a more esoteric/conspiracist worldview), hints at a broader global conspiracy (Hanso Foundation/Dharma Initiative in _Lost_, suggestion of interchangeability or co-operation of East and West intelligence services, or an over arching purpose for both in _The Prisoner_) Hanso/Dharma may be inspired by the conspiracist views circulating about  organisations like those linked to World Federalist and Baileyite/Theosophical organisations (that _appear_ to have a whole range of fronts and networks working towards some shady global "plan".)  Both series give the odd nod to the pioneers in the field of meta-fiction and attempt to graft themselves onto the tradition of Surrealism, Dada, Oulipo, Joyce, O'Brien, Pynchon, Rennes-le-Chateau mythologists etc (Irrelevant note - the author of the Wizard of Oz Books - whence Henry Gale and balloons etc - was a Rosicrucian)
> 
> ...




There is always one that has to ruin it for us


----------



## greenman (Oct 4, 2006)

Blog expansion of the themes in my post above.


----------



## zenie (Oct 4, 2006)

Cant find it on torrents yet


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Oct 4, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Cant find it on torrents yet



http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/ 

?


----------



## Cid (Oct 5, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> nice thoery but the writers have already completely denied that it is Purgatory / or form of . However what is quite strange is that the book ' Bad Twin ' which is set in the lost universe ( in fact it is the same as the manuscript that sawyer was reading in the last episode shown on channel 4 , was written by someone called Gary Troupe ( and is alledgedly by Steven King ). Gary Troupe is an anagram of Purgatory



No it isn't... Is there an 'e' in 'purgatory'?

Gary Troup on the other hand...

I gave up on lost a while ago... Just started to bore me really.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 5, 2006)

nearly finished downloading. cant wait.


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> nearly finished downloading. cant wait.



me either.  I thought the second series was great.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 5, 2006)

> nearly finished downloading. cant wait.



ETA 6d then 45d now 3hrs


----------



## electroplated (Oct 5, 2006)

well i just finished watching it


it was a bit....hmmmm


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 5, 2006)

i enjoyed it, it was like   and  and then a bit of  lastly finishing with some more  

good start to a new series,


----------



## Moggy (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmmmm...

Not really sure, seems like they might have a few more good ideas up their sleeves, but i didn't think it was a particularly 'shocking/interesting' start to the series


----------



## electroplated (Oct 5, 2006)

i liked seeing the plane in the sky, but it looked fake to me which was a bad start. I also wanted to see the guys in the arctic or wherever from the last bit of season 2... the bits with sawyer were fairly dull too... I was definitely expecting something more exciting!

And wasn't it meant to be a double bill last night?


----------



## Moggy (Oct 5, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> And wasn't it meant to be a double bill last night?



Nope.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 5, 2006)

was only a single bill, and i agree the plane looked pretty fake come from the sky, and youd think with the sucsess of the show they could afford some decent CGI.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 5, 2006)

good start, plane bit was cool. 1st I noted the plummers volce HE one of them


----------



## electroplated (Oct 5, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Nope.



must have been wishful thinking then... roll on episode 2!


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Oct 5, 2006)

Anyone else notice the cd at the start looked to be in the wrong way?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 5, 2006)

hmmmm , just seen it , although i must admit id spoiled it for me self by reading spoilers , wont be doing that again !!!!!! ( and shoot me if i do ) , was ok , nice seeing the others being civilised and zeke being pretty freindly but i have to agree with some peeps in saying roll on ep 2 ( but not in a good way )


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 6, 2006)

Ned Pointsman said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice the cd at the start looked to be in the wrong way?



looked like standard silver face printable cd/dvd recordable to me.

like these for example http://tinyurl.com/ruh2j


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Oct 6, 2006)

At first glance I thought it looked red on the other side where the print would be but on further inspection it does say 'this side up' on the middle bit and theres obviously a clear gap between the red and the rest of the cd.

Where it gets bizarre, is, having looked at almost every cd I own, I cant find one where the barcode-type bit thats immediately outside the centre is on the 'top,' (thats obviously not to say they dont exist) yet on that cd it was.

And I'm fairly certain that artwork is from speaking in tongues.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 6, 2006)

Cid said:
			
		

> No it isn't... Is there an 'e' in 'purgatory'?
> 
> Gary Troup on the other hand...
> 
> I gave up on lost a while ago... Just started to bore me really.



ok so i had one more ' e' than i should have done , it is gary troup , and thanks for picking me up on it...........................



dont you just love nitpickers????


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 6, 2006)

and, whats so god damn important about this cd and weather it was the right way around or not? some cds are double sided which is what it obvisouly was. end of, i really dont know why its turned into such a big discussion.


----------



## zenie (Oct 6, 2006)

Downloaded last night will be watching when I get home from work. 

BTW can we please have all spoilers in silver or white or yellow so people dont see them if they dont want to!!


----------



## pinkychukkles (Oct 6, 2006)

Haven't downloaded yet, might wait a few episodes so I can give myself my own 3 episode opener


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Downloaded last night will be watching when I get home from work.
> 
> BTW can we please have all spoilers in silver or white or yellow so people dont see them if they dont want to!!



Start yourself another thread for no spoilers - it says spoilers in the thread title so people know they will be here. Having to highlight a load of text to read it is tiresome at best.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 7, 2006)

Was ok I suppose but I really wanted some kind of explanations for the questions at the end of last series. It should have started, imo, with the guys in the ice station (or related to that story line).


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 8, 2006)

rewachted:
Why did Sawyer give his fish biscuit to Kate when she had a full on posh breakfast. Salmon & scramble egg. Greed  

_It hasn't clicked_ Who the blond woman who was talking to Jack when he was in his cell ?


----------



## Jenerys (Oct 9, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> ..... the first five mins will make you go WTF ( as per.... )


Didnt it just


----------



## pk (Oct 9, 2006)

That was cool...  I don't care if it goes nowhere, it has me and the missus going "wtf?" every five minutes, and that is what passes for entertainment chez pk.

Jack's ex-wife is mmmm.... lush.

Sawyer in the cage doing the food puzzle was funny.

Kate looked great in that dress, Dominic the British actor is one lucky bastard.

Anyone noticed how the guy sent to pretend to be one of the passengers looks just like TopCat?


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 9, 2006)

Honestly,  I have had enough!  This is the third season and I am still thinking WTF is going on.  They have pushed it too far, at least one mystery solved would be nice, but no of course not - that is to much to ask!

I will download the next episode of course and complain bitterly in protest!

Damn you TV!


----------



## marshall (Oct 10, 2006)

Loved the way the first 5 mins echoed the first 5 mins of season 2 ep 1 when Desmond was working out, fixing himself brekky, putting on some music and you weren’t TOTALLY sure it was still all happening on the island…love it.

Might download future eps in blocks though…much better to just go ‘next’, ‘next’, ‘next’…


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 10, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Sawyer in the cage doing the food puzzle was funny.



I just realised there was a polar bears reference in that scene 'it only took the bears 20 mins'

so maybe it does all make sense!


----------



## Dask (Oct 10, 2006)

Apologies if this has been posted up before, but have you all seen this "secret" Dharma Orientation film that comes from the Lost Experience

It explains what the numbers are for.


----------



## shave (Oct 11, 2006)

Another episode is due today, no?!  I have to agree, that breakup at the start was phenominal!


----------



## DJ Bigga (Oct 11, 2006)

Dask said:
			
		

> Apologies if this has been posted up before, but have you all seen this "secret" Dharma Orientation film that comes from the Lost Experience
> 
> It explains what the numbers are for.



Where did that vid come from?

ETA: Did some googling and found 'The Game'


----------



## Jenerys (Oct 11, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Where did that vid come from?
> 
> ETA: Did some googling and found 'The Game'




AND - have you seen any of the Rachel Blake videos    

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=related&search_query=lost%20experience%20rachel%20blake%20final%20vid%20alvar%20hanso%20foundation&search_sort=&search_category=0&page=2


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 11, 2006)

i got a apollo candy bar thanks to an email from Rachel Blake


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 12, 2006)

Just watched episode 2.  Better than the first, IMO.

And great episode conclusion.  Finally the story is going somewhere!


----------



## Moggy (Oct 12, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Finally the story is going somewhere!



Well, at a snails pace really...

Still, was good viewing.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 12, 2006)

just watched the 2nd episode & it was far far better than the first ( mind you didnt spoil it for myself this time ) and now im back on the ' cant wait till next time ' again stylee, and am very happy about it too


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Oct 12, 2006)

I could have not watched that episode and not be any worse off for it.

Next week looks interesting, then again I seem to think that everytime I watch the preview for the next episode.


----------



## DJ Bigga (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey, Lost fans, type benjamin linus into google, guess which is the first sponsored link? 


Scratch that, it's a fake aparently


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 13, 2006)

found ep2 ok. slooooooooooow

_hay you stop talking get working _

 sower [James]  should be Fuck off. hump your oun rocks


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 13, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> sower [James]  should be Fuck off. hump your oun rocks



Sawyer not Sower. Took me ages to get what you meant. Just a helpful heads up.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 13, 2006)

Where has all the mystery and weirdness gone?

Now it's just like an adult version of Lord of the Files.

I must say I am finding this season quite boring so far.  It needs to pick up soon.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 13, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Sawyer not Sower. Took me ages to get what you meant. Just a helpful heads up.



 there was a hit [James]  

it a wast Sun got away off the boat


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 13, 2006)

That was a rubbish second episode. My mind kept wandering and I didn't say wtf once   It was pretty pointless and didn't really move the story along atall.


----------



## marshall (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone got any theories as to what happened to Kate between her brekky with Ben in episode 1 and when she was put in the cage? 

Bloody wrists? Scratches? 

Just roughed up?

Or worse?  

And why?


----------



## marshall (Oct 13, 2006)

Also, what was the Stephen King that the others were reading in their book group? 

I’ve re-watched it, but still can’t make out the cover?


----------



## Kanda (Oct 13, 2006)

marshall said:
			
		

> Anyone got any theories as to what happened to Kate between her brekky with Ben in episode 1 and when she was put in the cage?
> 
> Bloody wrists? Scratches?
> 
> ...



The hand-cuffs she was told to wear.


----------



## marshall (Oct 13, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> The hand-cuffs she was told to wear.



Yeah, but something happened between brekkie and cage. Fo' sure.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 13, 2006)

marshall said:
			
		

> Also, what was the Stephen King that the others were reading in their book group?
> 
> I’ve re-watched it, but still can’t make out the cover?


It was _Carrie_, there were about three different versions of the book


----------



## Jenerys (Oct 13, 2006)

Is it wrong to have a crush on Ben?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> That was a rubbish second episode. My mind kept wandering and I didn't say wtf once   It was pretty pointless and didn't really move the story along atall.



i disagee ( sorry ) ,ok so theres not much more mystery but there were quite a few answers , also didnt the bit about the others knowing about the outside world do your head in???


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 14, 2006)

The next episode looks class!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 16, 2006)

I am so sorry to be thick, but how do I watch series 3 on the internet?


 I know very little about bitorrent, I haven't used it before.


Thanks


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 16, 2006)

ok , you need to get a pgramme to get torrents like ' bitcomet  ( put that in ur google), and configure ur firewall to accept incoming downloads from that , then go somewhere like www.torrentspy.com and look for for it , wen you get asked about opening , saving , the torrent file , open it and bitcomet will do the rest but be patient for the first few mins


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks...I tried, inputed card details and got an error messge. I will try again tomorrow.


Just watched series 2 part 2 on DVD and am quite frustrated


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Oct 16, 2006)

card details ?

eek.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 16, 2006)

oh god do you think bitcomet is dodgy shall I cancel the card?


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 16, 2006)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> I am so sorry to be thick, but how do I watch series 3 on the internet?
> 
> 
> I know very little about bitorrent, I haven't used it before.
> ...


DC++ all the way!


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 17, 2006)

^ what DC++


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Oct 17, 2006)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> oh god do you think bitcomet is dodgy shall I cancel the card?



Bitcomet is free (though banned on certain trackers,) if you've been prompted for card details or what not by bitcomet itself, you might have downloaded a dodgy version of it, unless it was a voluntary donation screen which a few clients have.

Which site did you get it from ?




			
				thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> ^ what DC++



A system of hubs that allows people get together and share certain things, usually the best stuff is on the private hubs for which you need to share 1200tb or some such and know someone who can get you in.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 17, 2006)

I googled, got here, then here when I clicked ''free download'', after taking email and name and address it asked for credit card details....


...so you recognise the site? If not I am cancelling the card


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 17, 2006)

there is a thred in computers, phones & gadgets
 Bit Torrents For Dummies

I use spytorrent. I be guessing that DC++ is quiker ?

1200tb what shear 1 terabyte  

back to LOST


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Oct 17, 2006)

I recognise its not the official bitcomet site and the only relevant mention I could find was;

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060920052221AA4s1KC

I'd cancel it.

tbh, bitcomet is shite anyway, if you still want to use torrents, get utorrent or if your system is a bit beefier (at least 1gb of memory) Azureus


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 17, 2006)

card cancelled. Back to LOST. Fingers burned. Thank you.

 I am convinced it is Purgatorial, they are all dead already, but also think LOST is losing it, it is too complicated for its own good and they will never fill in all the narrative loose ends.I don't see how the characters self-redemption and moral progression squares with the idea of DHARMA controlling the island. I mean, all the bears and the pterodactyl thing and what have you...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 17, 2006)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> I am so sorry to be thick, but how do I watch series 3 on the internet?
> 
> I know very little about bitorrent, I haven't used it before.
> 
> Thanks



If you quite literally want to watch them live on the internet, you could watch them on ABC as they are screened, using the TVU player.

www.viidoo.com

This site also has series 3 put up as it comes

http://www.allfg.org/

Click on TV Series than lost and you'll find it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 17, 2006)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> I googled, got here, then here when I clicked ''free download'', after taking email and name and address it asked for credit card details....
> 
> 
> ...so you recognise the site? If not I am cancelling the card



You should definitely NOT be paying for any torrent downloads!

I usually use the utorrent client. www.utorrent.com

GIve that a try, that will be free.  Download and install it, and then find the lost episode in a site like isohunt.com


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 17, 2006)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> card cancelled. Back to LOST. Fingers burned. Thank you.
> 
> I am convinced it is Purgatorial, they are all dead already, but also think LOST is losing it, it is too complicated for its own good and they will never fill in all the narrative loose ends.I don't see how the characters self-redemption and moral progression squares with the idea of DHARMA controlling the island. I mean, all the bears and the pterodactyl thing and what have you...




The producers have said that it is defenitly not some sort of purgatory in various interviews.

My money is on the island is on some special magentic anomally that the Darhma Corp tried to "harvest" and it all went wrong.


----------



## Moggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Is the plot idea from that third dharma videa that came out of 'the game' real? If it is, i quite like it and it explains quite a lot really.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 17, 2006)

> My money is on the island is on some special magentic anomally that the Darhma Corp tried to "harvest" and it all went wrong.



was think on same lines (A new world) an island of white Torys  no crime blr blr blr can leve front door open, clean food no chems, fresh air


----------



## Moggy (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow, that was a fucking brilliant episode


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 19, 2006)

It was quite good.

Locke's tripout sequence was superb.


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 19, 2006)

Sky One have snaffled the UK broadcast rights, apparently:

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds38359.html

Not that that bothers you lot, since you all d/l anyway.  

SG


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 19, 2006)

Its the fact that corporate fucks like Sky ending up taking all this stuff away from the domestic stations that makes me less guilty about downloading...


----------



## Moggy (Oct 19, 2006)

Who wants to take bets to see how long it takes sky to pinch prison break off 5?


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Wow, that was a fucking brilliant episode


good stuff

i'm d/l now, seed you fuckers


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 19, 2006)

i'm seeding it if you're getting it off demonoid...


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 22, 2006)

Just incase anyone wondered...

No, Locke did not shoot the under cover cop, the whole camp got arrested.#

For some reason the producers decided that that wasn't an important part of Locke's flash back so they cut it out...


----------



## Moggy (Oct 22, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Just incase anyone wondered...
> 
> No, Locke did not shoot the under cover cop, the whole camp got arrested.#
> 
> For some reason the producers decided that that wasn't an important part of Locke's flash back so they cut it out...



Really? That's a bit shit... Where did you hear that?

I was thinking it was going to be covered in a later flashback.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 22, 2006)

i kinda got the impression that he didnt shoot him anyways , but thanks for clearing up.......

i enjoyed the episode but not as much as the second one , but next weeks preview looks a bit of a corker


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 22, 2006)

Lost-Forum.com...

For a load of idiots trying to predict what Lost is about but failing miserbaly but every now and again coming up with some useful information...like screen prints of the deleted scenes...

I'll try and find the link...


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 22, 2006)

Here we go...

http://gallery.lost-media.com/displa...bum=1168&pos=6
http://gallery.lost-media.com/displa...bum=1168&pos=7
http://gallery.lost-media.com/displa...bum=1168&pos=8
http://gallery.lost-media.com/displa...bum=1168&pos=9
http://gallery.lost-media.com/displa...um=1168&pos=10


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 22, 2006)

Actually they don't work!


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok try these...

http://gallery.lost-media.com/displayimage.php?album=1168&pos=6
http://gallery.lost-media.com/displayimage.php?album=1168&pos=7
http://gallery.lost-media.com/displayimage.php?album=1168&pos=8
http://gallery.lost-media.com/displayimage.php?album=1168&pos=9
http://gallery.lost-media.com/displayimage.php?album=1168&pos=10

Also cut from that episode were the two new Losties, Nikki and some bloke (we saw them when Locke and Charlie brought Eko back to the camp) shagging in Jack's tent. Apparently there's been quite a few scenes cut out of these new episodes to make way for fucking "commercials" (adverts)  

And I'd be even more  if I had ever paid for the privelige of watching Lost!

(Like all those suckers will next year on Sky!)


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 22, 2006)

And I'm guessing there's an obvious reason to introduce two "main" characters into the show...because the writers only wanted 3 series but ABC wanted 6...go figure...


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 23, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> And I'm guessing there's an obvious reason to introduce two "main" characters into the show...because the writers only wanted 3 series but ABC wanted 6...go figure...



Two main characters were killed off last season for their off-screen tomfoolery (Anna-Lucia and LibbY).  Hence these two.


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 24, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Two main characters were killed off last season for their off-screen tomfoolery (Anna-Lucia and LibbY).  Hence these two.



what was there off screen tomfoolery?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 24, 2006)

drink driving _ in hawaii its a very bad thing


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 24, 2006)

Well from what I hear Libby is supposed to become quite significant in people's flashbacks...? So I assume she's set to make a few reappearances


----------



## User 301X/5.1 (Oct 25, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Just incase anyone wondered...
> 
> No, Locke did not shoot the under cover cop, the whole camp got arrested.#
> 
> For some reason the producers decided that that wasn't an important part of Locke's flash back so they cut it out...



That's odd???

I assumed that he did shoot him because of what that Scottish guy said to him near the end "you are are Hunter John".

Doesn't add up for me.

I really don't get the bit about the Scottish guy knowing what Locke was going to say in his speech in the future?????


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 25, 2006)

User 301X/5.1 said:
			
		

> That's odd???
> 
> I assumed that he did shoot him because of what that Scottish guy said to him near the end "you are are Hunter John".
> 
> Doesn't add up for me.



doubt it would add up for you as mr eko said that and he's meant to be nigerian


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 25, 2006)

User 301X/5.1 said:
			
		

> That's odd???
> I really don't get the bit about the Scottish guy knowing what Locke was going to say in his speech in the future?????


Well most people assume he's gained some kind of psychic powers (obviously!) but remember that it's been a day since the hatch exploded and Locke and Desmond waking up and Eko being abducted by a polar bear. My guess is we'll keep being treated to hints of unusual goings on due to the hatch exploding that will be explained in a flashback (where I'll hazard a guess at Locke telling Desmond he'll go and rescue Jack et al)


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Oct 26, 2006)

Improvement on the first three, but then that wouldn't be difficult.


----------



## electroplated (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah, I quite enjoyed ep. 4, definitely starting to draw me back into it, liked the  whole pacemaker business...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 26, 2006)

I liked the story of Sawyer's prison con.



Con stories are great in general.

ALthough don't bother trying to pull one on someone who's seen a mamet film...


----------



## User 301X/5.1 (Oct 26, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I liked the story of Sawyer's prison con.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*declares ignorance*

whats a mamet film??


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 26, 2006)

David Mamet: Heist, Spanish Prisoner, House of Games.  Quite different films, but all 3 about cons and full of more twists than a calypso contest.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 26, 2006)

In the episode in series 2, when we first learn about Sawyer's con, he pulls a very similar stunt to that in House of Games.


----------



## User 301X/5.1 (Oct 26, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> David Mamet: Heist, Spanish Prisoner, House of Games.  Quite different films, but all 3 about cons and full of more twists than a calypso contest.



oh right! 

I have seen House of Games.

I really liked it - I'll have to keep an eye out for the other two.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 26, 2006)

hmmm that was rather good , must say i liked the pacemaker thang too 

was starting to lose a bit of faith after last weeks episode but seems to be getting better....

btw i heard that now sky have got lost s3 is going to start in november....

maybe they caught on to the whole ' we can download it hours after the last episode ' malarky.......


----------



## Moggy (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm starting to think series 2 was a sort of 'stalling' series that fucked up due to various writing, etc considering the last two episodes have been really rather good...

Hoping this is gonna be the last series and the episodes will gradually be getting better and better. Hopefully Abrams won't allow this to go the way of Alias


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Is it Art  

HURLEY


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 27, 2006)

I doubt this will be the last series though 

It should be.


----------



## shave (Oct 27, 2006)

Loved the idea of the two islands.  Obvious really, should have seen it coming.
But there is the original problem of the start of series three, where they see the plane coming down.
And what about the bit where they said that all their communications were down following the meltdown?
And what about that hole in the ground.  How rubbish was that?!


----------



## BlackSpecs (Oct 27, 2006)

(sorry.i.have.a.fucked.spacebar!)
so.what.about.that.one-eyed-man.in.next.weeks.preview?

don't.most.episodes.start.with.a.close-up.of.peoples
left.eye?...and.didn't.the."tailies".find.a.box.with.
glass-eyes.in.their.camp?...this.could.be."HIM"!.....


----------



## mauvais (Oct 27, 2006)

"Second island?"


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 28, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I doubt this will be the last series though
> 
> It should be.


Nope!

There will be six series according to the producers

Altho they originally only wanted to do three, but ABC made them write the rest (hence the watered down, slow paced series we've experienced so far...)


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 28, 2006)

shave said:
			
		

> Loved the idea of the two islands.  Obvious really, should have seen it coming.
> But there is the original problem of the start of series three, where they see the plane coming down.
> And what about the bit where they said that all their communications were down following the meltdown?
> And what about that hole in the ground.  How rubbish was that?!


Well "othersville" is on the actual Island as the other island is described as being "twice as big" as Alcatraz (which the Island "othersville is on is miles bigger). There's no reason why the "prison island" should be the same one as the one they watched the plane crash on as 60 odd days have passed and they deffinately took Jack et al from the pier on the Island


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 2, 2006)

Just watched last nights episode.  What the fook was all that about then?

Did the island just punish Mr Eco for his sins??


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Nov 2, 2006)

Ah, good ol' smokey.

Anyone else not that arsed anymore; 'oooh look a fella with an eyepatch,' fuck off.


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 2, 2006)

I know what you mean.  One more week then it disappears for three months.


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Nov 2, 2006)

Why are they allowed to call them series, they quite clearly dont run in series nor are they seasons, coke cant stop winter and bring in summer because its more convenient for an ad campaign, load of twat.

Not that bothered now anyway, its just an endless succession of loose ends, each new one designed to make you forget about the last one.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 2, 2006)

off topic 

_all that time & the file fucking corrupted_   
*goes back to Torrentspy 

back to LOST ...


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 2, 2006)

Ned Pointsman said:
			
		

> Not that bothered now anyway, its just an endless succession of loose ends, each new one designed to make you forget about the last one.




well said.i just watched the last two,and i couldn't really give a fuck anymore.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2006)

The whole thing is one giant big tease really


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2006)

How cheesy was the line where they tried to ease in the new losties.

"You're always complaining about being left out"


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 4, 2006)

So what did Eko do? Another drink driver?!

And yea Nikki and Powlo's introduction into the series takes the piss a bit. Especially as they'll start having flash backs sooner or later...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 4, 2006)

We heard about Ekko in teh ealier series didn't we?  About how he basically was responsible for his brother being shot, and then pretended to be a priest.


----------



## blinkyspoogle (Nov 5, 2006)

notice how the cerberus wasnt interested in him before when he was armed and healthy

it waited til he was weak... may it also be weak then??


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 9, 2006)

watching last night's one... looks like kate was engaged to the captain from firefly. 

random...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 9, 2006)

Best line: "We all know you died for a reason, Mr Eko.  I just hope it's not too long until we figure out what the heck it might be"


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh for fuck's sake.  hours of nothihg and then we get this.  have to wait til fucking march for the next one.





I swera lost would be the best series eer made if t hey had concentrated it into 3 series, whereas assomeone said, it's gonna be 6.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2006)

hmmm im well pissed off with it , what do abc think they are doing? at least we've got BSG to watch and imo its overtaken as my fav bit of tv


----------



## electroplated (Nov 9, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> hmmm im well pissed off with it , what do abc think they are doing? at least we've got BSG to watch and imo its overtaken as my fav bit of tv



innit - that was hardly the cliffhanger ending we deserve as it breaks for a few months 

agree about BSG, but prison break is my current favourite download to look forward to.

Also, just downloaded the first few episodes of 'Heroes' - seems quite good, anyone else watching?


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 9, 2006)

Ooh yes, enjoying Heroes very much.  If you can forgive some dodgy scripting, plot devices and the like, it has quite a bit of promise.  Also enjoying Dexter quite a bit too.  

To be honest, Lost isn't holding me in it's thrall like it did the last two series, as the writers constantly take the piss out of the viewer.  We want at least partial denumonts for some of the plot threads!


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Nov 9, 2006)

Load of shit.

Anyone reckon they might just be using the same actors to play different characters ?


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 9, 2006)

strange episode.seems their getting into all that love triangle bullshit we were warned about.
and finally a fucking cliffhanger ending! i'm sure every episode in the first and second  series ended on a better cliffhanger than that??

GET THE FUCK ON WITH IT LOST !!!!!!


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 10, 2006)

yarn 


fucking Jack  think LOST should have more about then main Island. 
when there going to be an update on walt & Michael. don't they know you can never leve the Island


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Nov 10, 2006)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> and finally a fucking cliffhanger ending! i'm sure every episode in the first and second  series ended on a better cliffhanger than that??



Even if that was the case, they'd only pick it up four or five weeks later when you'd forgotten the intricacies of the plot line so they could skirt over them.

What was that hillariously bad show on channel 5 years ago, american soap type thing, where they'd cut away from one scene, usually featuring two people staring at each other and then weeks after they'd cut back to it after shitloads was meant to have happened, the pair of them would still be stood there.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 11, 2006)

well i'm up to episode 5 of this now and have to say at least it's better paced ... and we still know nothing but at least it's gotten over the need to drag it on and on with meaningless scenes which might have been important had we actually be arsed to care...

more punchy still bugger all closer to finding a damn thing out yet..


----------



## pk (Nov 11, 2006)

SPOILERS TO FOLLOW : DON'T READ IT IF YOU DON'T WANT ME TO RUIN IT!

so what the fuck is that black cloud thing and why does it sound like a machine and was it the cloud thing that plucked the pilot from the plane in the first or second episode of series one?

Oh, and here's a gratuitous picture of Evangeline Lilly:


----------



## Glosoli (Nov 13, 2006)

has anyone here seen episode 6?!

FUCKMEFUCKMEFUCKME!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2006)

eh? i thought fuck me inna rubbish way


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 13, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> SPOILERS TO FOLLOW : DON'T READ IT IF YOU DON'T WANT ME TO RUIN IT!
> 
> so what the fuck is that black cloud thing and why does it sound like a machine and was it the cloud thing that plucked the pilot from the plane in the first or second episode of series one?
> 
> Oh, and here's a gratuitous picture of Evangeline Lilly:




   

WHO IS SHE????? she's amazing!


----------



## Moggy (Nov 13, 2006)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> WHO IS SHE????? she's amazing!



Kate of course


----------



## pk (Nov 13, 2006)

She's Kate.


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 13, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> eh? i thought fuck me inna rubbish way


Yea I'm sure I read somewhere we were gonna find summat out about one of the Losties that would shock us all (like they were really an Other or summat) now I think that "shock" was Kate got married?!  

We were promised a cliff hanger that would make us go "whoa!" and I was expecting some kind of revelation from this "season of answers" (  ) but was pretty disappointed. This could have been one of the all time greatest TV programmes if they'd kept it to 3 series like they wanted to but ABC made them do 6 (or maybe it was 7?!) and it's just too slow paced. And the sad thing is I'll watch it every week cos I wanna know what happens!!!


----------



## pk (Nov 13, 2006)

Did someone mention Kate??


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> Also, just downloaded the first few episodes of 'Heroes' - seems quite good, anyone else watching?



on your recommndation ( kinda ) just watched he first 3 episodes of heroes , no 4. is but 3 mins away and im enjoying it too


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 13, 2006)

i'm not sure it's another 4 series in the lostpeida interview they are talking about there bing 60 episodes with a further 16 or 17 this series and the remained in the final series, however they said that about x files and then it went all fuck up... 

the cliff hanger was a bit pony, so he might bleed to death clearly jack won't let that happen also due to the details given out in the interview it appears they will be doing a charchter rejig about 3 episodes in and a plot rejig about 3 episdoes from that.... although they have the script outlined for this series... 

it was better, this part of the series... it's not earth shattering however...


----------



## electroplated (Nov 13, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> on your recommndation ( kinda ) just watched he first 3 episodes of heroes , no 4. is but 3 mins away and im enjoying it too



Yep, I've not seen a 'Heroes' thread on here yet? A mate told me to check it out and it's definitely growing on me - I'm likeing the japanese time stopping guy most at the moment!


----------



## Moggy (Nov 13, 2006)

Currently waiting for the first 7 eps of Heroes to finish downloading, started them a little bit ago.

They better be good


----------



## electroplated (Nov 13, 2006)

tell me about it! I downloaded 12 episodes of Firefly after hearing it was good on here and I can't seem to get past the first 15 minutes of episode 1... (admittedly I was trying to watch it whilst nearly asleep)


----------



## Moggy (Nov 13, 2006)

Firefly is a really good watch, give it another go


----------



## electroplated (Nov 13, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Firefly is a really good watch, give it another go



I'll take that under advisement - better be worth it!


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 13, 2006)

what this (Heroes) eps ?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 14, 2006)

Firefly is the best thing ever


----------



## Red Faction (Nov 14, 2006)

gutted eko died


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 14, 2006)

Red Faction said:
			
		

> gutted eko died


or did he? 

he'll be back in an episode which deals with the hatch explosion


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 14, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Did someone mention Kate??


I beleive they did.


----------



## electroplated (Nov 14, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> what this (Heroes) eps ?



heroes
available from all the usual torrent sites


----------



## Moggy (Nov 14, 2006)

Just watched the first ep of heroes and really enjoyed it! Now for the next 6...


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks electroplated

 was thinking it was a missing eps of LOST called heroes  



> Heroes is a serial saga about people all over the world discovering that they have superpowers


 OO


----------



## electroplated (Nov 14, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Just watched the first ep of heroes and really enjoyed it! Now for the next 6...



Episode 8 now available


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 14, 2006)

did eps 3 , 4, 5 & 6 last night and it really looks quite promising


----------



## madzone (Nov 15, 2006)

So, does it start on Sky tonight  or Sunday?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2006)

Sunday


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 16, 2006)

LOST:7 were is  

how long is the brack on ABC tll eps 7


----------



## pk (Nov 16, 2006)

Feb 8th 2007


----------



## User 301X/5.1 (Nov 16, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> LOST:7 were is
> 
> how long is the brack on ABC tll eps 7




i think that episode 7 is coming in May 2007. (bloody long wait!)


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 16, 2006)

Well... in the meantime, they've put something which looks pretty good in it's place.  There was a two part intro last night: Daybreak.

All very Groundhog Day in principle, except each day a framed cop wakes up and has to try and prove his innocence, over, and over again.

Yeah, alright, sounds crap, just watched the first two, actually quite good.

'Ave a look in your usual places for it.


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 16, 2006)

User 301X/5.1 said:
			
		

> i think that episode 7 is coming in May 2007. (bloody long wait!)



Nah, it's in Feb.  When Daybreak finishes.


----------



## Moggy (Nov 16, 2006)

Cool, will have a look at Daybreak in the meantime then...


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 16, 2006)

There's one of those _far_ too in-depth trailers here.

WARNING: As with lots of trailers these days, it's basically a summary of the first two episodes.

I don't think it needs it.  If you can, download the first episode, watch the first 15 minutes and see how you go.

Not sure they can sustain it over 12 episodes, but I'd like to see them try.

BTW: In case you are worried about getting caught up in another story that doesn't offer an ending, they've promised that he does suss who's framing him, and he will wake up the next day by the end of this season.  Honest guv.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 17, 2006)

grrrr i hate shows that go on hiatus for months and months and years  

i think id die if prison break was on a break at the same time.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks 

FFS  I don't think The gap was that long last time.
And the cliff hannger was not het great too. "run kate run"


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 17, 2006)

Oi! Start your own bloody threads!!! Splitters!


----------



## The Unseen (Nov 17, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i'm not sure it's another 4 series in the lostpeida interview they are talking about there bing 60 episodes with a further 16 or 17 this series and the remained in the final series, however they said that about x files and then it went all fuck up...
> 
> the cliff hanger was a bit pony, so he might bleed to death clearly jack won't let that happen also due to the details given out in the interview it appears they will be doing a charchter rejig about 3 episodes in and a plot rejig about 3 episdoes from that.... although they have the script outlined for this series...
> 
> it was better, this part of the series... it's not earth shattering however...


I thought possibly that the cliffhanger charecter explosion thing might be that Jack is alot more competent that Ben first thought. When Jack was going mental Ben looked kinda sad, worried, not for himself though. I'm not entirely sure he's got cancer either.
Ben clearly is able to pre determine things, i think possibly that Jack and Locke can also and are able to shape conversation outcomes before they end.
So far i reckon we've discovered that Jack, Locke, Sawyer, Walt and possibly Michael have this ability, maybe even Freckles. 
Desmond is a legend, don't know whats going on with him yet, he's my fave charecter and wish there was alot more centered around him. Maybe he's dead and is actually the white cloud of smoke (black/white thing) thats shape shifted but i wouldn't like that. There's something about him, apart from his visions, thats quite special.

That (black) cloud of smoke is a shape shifter gotta be, i heard something about people reaching enlightenment and able to shape shift, or something along those lines.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 17, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Did someone mention Kate??


sorry the picture is kind of blurry, i can't make it out.

who are we talking about - could you post another?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 18, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Oi! Start your own bloody threads!!! Splitters!




i have now


----------



## pk (Nov 18, 2006)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> sorry the picture is kind of blurry, i can't make it out.
> 
> who are we talking about - could you post another?



Oh OK...


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 18, 2006)

i can't find any nudie pics of her   someone photoshop one for me so i can have a shuffle.


----------



## pk (Nov 18, 2006)

No, no nudes, not that kind of site, not that kind of girl.

She's marrying a Brit though.


----------



## The Unseen (Nov 18, 2006)

makes me proud to be British that....


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 18, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Oh OK...



Freckles


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 19, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Oh OK...


pardon me i didn't catch that, what...?


----------



## pk (Nov 19, 2006)

The Unseen said:
			
		

> makes me proud to be British that....



Stiff upper lip and all that.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 19, 2006)

pfft she obviously didnt sign that, every one knows her names Kate.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 19, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> pfft she obviously didnt sign that, every one knows her names Kate.


no man, she's just tryingn to throw the cops off.

don't blow her cover you fool!  

I'll help you escape freckles, i don't care how many cops you've killed - i'm tolerant like that


----------



## Balbi (Nov 19, 2006)

Some sort of butlins for loonies in this episode, Jack being creepy.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 19, 2006)

Jack pulls the plug on the ocean!


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 19, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Jack pulls the plug on the ocean!


i not sure WTF they're gonna do now tho; kate and sawyer can't 'escape' coz they're on alcatraz. Best option is get them to give them all the guns, fix leader, then kill everyone else. 

They only need the leader after all.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 19, 2006)

Innit - animal cages for sure.

Life stories as well, it's all terrible rubbish isn't it? Im sick of twatting jack, kate and boone already.


----------



## pk (Nov 20, 2006)

Anyone else reckon the 'others' have submarines?

The surveillance, the way they got onto the boat without stepping ashore, it would make sense.

Plus the power cable leading to Dr Rousseau's camp, the one that led Sayid to her shed, it has to come from a power source below the water.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 20, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Anyone else reckon the 'others' have submarines?
> 
> The surveillance, the way they got onto the boat without stepping ashore, it would make sense.
> 
> Plus the power cable leading to Dr Rousseau's camp, the one that led Sayid to her shed, it has to come from a power source below the water.


just before they brought the shot girl back didn't they say the subs back?


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 20, 2006)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> just before they brought the shot girl back didn't they say the subs back?


hmmm...

i thought they might have ahuge undersea complex.


its all so random tho, wtf are they doing on the fucking island!!!! argh


----------



## Red Faction (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## pk (Nov 21, 2006)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> hmmm...
> 
> i thought they might have ahuge undersea complex.
> 
> ...



Watch all the 'orientation films' on YouTube!

Google 'Hanso', and 'Oceanic Airways', and all that shit.

It's better than a conspiracy theory, because you know it's definitely bollocks before you've even started.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 21, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Innit - animal cages for sure.
> 
> Life stories as well, it's all terrible rubbish isn't it? Im sick of twatting jack, kate and boone already.


oh they are animal cages you have now found out where the polar bears lived hence the comment it only took the bears 2 hours to figger it out to saywer


----------



## Buds and Spawn (Nov 21, 2006)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> just before they brought the shot girl back didn't they say the subs back?


Yes they did. Most people haven't noticed this. Of course there is the possibility that this refers to something other than a submarine (_e.g._ tunnel) or they knew they may be overheard and it was intentional misinformation. But on balance I think they have a submarine. Ho-hum...


----------



## Red Faction (Nov 21, 2006)

if they have a submarine
whats their issue with the sailboat?


----------



## marshall (Nov 21, 2006)

May be wrong, but it’s not that ben wants a sailboat for himself (although nice)…he just wouldn’t want losties finding 2nd island.

monica = i’m a con

don’t trust her, something happened between beach brekkie and cage in 1st ep…can’t believe that when ben said ‘the next two weeks are going to be very tough’ he was just referring to a bit of manual labour.


----------



## pk (Nov 21, 2006)

Red Faction said:
			
		

> if they have a submarine
> whats their issue with the sailboat?



They don't want anyone finding the Alcatraz island.


----------



## Jenerys (Nov 21, 2006)

Does anyone else think that the male leader of the commune Locke lived on is one of the Others? Sure I recognised him when I watched this the other week


----------



## pk (Nov 28, 2006)

Could be.

Here's a link to all the air dates scheduled for the US, so you know when to fire up the torrent browsers...

http://epguides.com/lost/


----------



## madzone (Nov 28, 2006)

I've completely lost interest now  They've just dragged it out too long. Feels like they're taking the piss tbh.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 28, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> They don't want anyone finding the Alcatraz island.


your of course assuming that that alcatraz island isn't the island they crashed on to and the island which ben shows sawer isn't the other island...

after all why would there be stations on two islands?  jack has already established that where he is is called the hydra station... and where sawer and kate are are the cages for the polar bears... my guess is that it's an ellaborate bluff just like the heart explosive heart monitor...


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 28, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Could be.
> 
> Here's a link to all the air dates scheduled for the US, so you know when to fire up the torrent browsers...
> 
> http://epguides.com/lost/



Are you shure that date right PK 

starts again 7 Feb 07. That 71 days to go


----------



## Moggy (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, they break most series' up into 2 parts now in the US unfortunately.

No more lost til next year.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Nov 28, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> I've completely lost interest now  They've just dragged it out too long. Feels like they're taking the piss tbh.


yeah i think i'll DL a coupla series together an chain watch it in the future.

thats what i did w/ 1 and 2

Not enough happens in an epi to warrant a weeks gap. Wish i didn't know the broadcasters have artifically prologued it now, cos thats only going to make me more aware of the pace.


what do ppl think the others are actually doing then? what and who are they?


----------



## T & P (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm still very concerned the scriptwriters haven't actually got a 'masterplan' so to speak, and that they're just throwing strange events in for the sake of ratings with no intention of solving it at the end or offering a rational explanation.

I really dread when the ratings start to drop they will just come up with some crappy open ended finale that answers nothing and leave it at that.

If that's what happens I'm going to go on a killing spree on ABC's headquarters...


----------



## pk (Nov 29, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> your of course assuming that that alcatraz island isn't the island they crashed on to and the island which ben shows sawer isn't the other island...



Not really - it wouldnt matter which island they were on - the Others still wouldn't want the second island discovered.



> after all why would there be stations on two islands?  jack has already established that where he is is called the hydra station... and where sawer and kate are are the cages for the polar bears... my guess is that it's an ellaborate bluff just like the heart explosive heart monitor...



Why would there be stations anywhere?

Google the words "Dharma" and "feng shui" then go to Images.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 29, 2006)

T & P said:
			
		

> I'm still very concerned the scriptwriters haven't actually got a 'masterplan' so to speak, and that they're just throwing strange events in for the sake of ratings with no intention of solving it at the end or offering a rational explanation.



I heard that the writers were going to wrap it all up in 3 seasons and now ABC have commisioned 6 seasons.  

It's fun, but it ain't the Sopranos, ABC - At this rate, by the time you get to season 6 no one will be watching the show anymore to see your bloody adverts.


----------



## pk (Nov 29, 2006)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> ABC - At this rate, by the time you get to season 6 no one will be watching the show anymore to see your bloody adverts.



You don't get any adverts on the torrent versions.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 29, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Not really - it wouldnt matter which island they were on - the Others still wouldn't want the second island discovered.



but in essence they have stated that by saying don't come to this part of the island with the exception of locke and sayid (sun and jin) they are all staying the hell away from the other side of the island for fear of what might happen particularlly as the others have now dissappeared.  So the second island won't be discovered... moreover if they cannot get off the island as desmond states as it's impossible to sail off from the island would it not also be considered that there was the limtiations which could prevent the other island from being discovered...






			
				pk said:
			
		

> Why would there be stations anywhere?


again a bit of an assumption but certainly ignoring the hookum elelemnt there have been research carried ut on island which would require obseveration centres to be carried out.   in essence the big brother thing is a tv verison of it so it's not inconceiveable that a psycological insitute learnign abotu behavioural pyscology wouldn't have observation posts to monitor their experiments.  If we assume that the bear cages amongst other things were part of the experinment along with certain stations http://lostpedia.com/wiki/Stations so the island was some kind of experimental lab ... the islanders either crew or scientists or dhama intiative people who were part of the experiment or the conductors of the experiments.  maybe the other island was th control... 




			
				pk said:
			
		

> Google the words "Dharma" and "feng shui" then go to Images.


yeah i didn't didnt' get anythign significant what where you meaning...


----------



## pk (Nov 29, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> but in essence they have stated that by saying don't come to this part of the island with the exception of locke and sayid (sun and jin) they are all staying the hell away from the other side of the island for fear of what might happen particularlly as the others have now dissappeared.  So the second island won't be discovered... moreover if they cannot get off the island as desmond states as it's impossible to sail off from the island would it not also be considered that there was the limtiations which could prevent the other island from being discovered...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting theories...

re: The Dharma logo used in feng shui? Wondered if there was a link to the type of stations. There is:

http://lostwiki.abc.com/page/Dharma Logos

Seen an ace map of the island too...

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/commentary/0,6115,1178384_3||1045714|1_0_,00.html


----------



## Balbi (Dec 3, 2006)

Right - so nothing we don't really know at first adbreak.

Now what we need is a bit more of our Scottish lunatic


----------



## The Unseen (Dec 3, 2006)

Desmond Brother, what a guy.

He is the man, and Locke, i need to kow what the fuck his hunter thing is, they's all got roles ain't they


----------



## Balbi (Dec 3, 2006)

Desmond really does have that edge of 'wait for it....'


----------



## shave (Dec 4, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Splitters!


People's Front of Judea....  *sigh*


----------



## BlackSpecs (Dec 22, 2006)

Kate is hot ....but this hot  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/6199517.stm


----------



## Augie March (Jan 31, 2007)

It's back!  

It's back on ABC in the States on the 7th of this month.

Then, on Sky One on the 11th.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 1, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> 28-11-2006, 12:02 PM
> 
> starts again 7 Feb 07. That 71 days to go



 Have been counting the days


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 8, 2007)

just watched episode 7.


----------



## Augie March (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, good old Lost, always providing us with more questions with each new episode and answering very few.  

Still that's why I keep bloody watching the show!


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 8, 2007)

episode 7 

is it up now could find on Demonoid ot TorrentSpy this afternoon.

* just cheaked Torrentspy lostS3E7 found 0   were me fix


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2007)

watched it this morning , as much as im pissed off with the break it was good to have it back  however hardly anything was answered 

there has been lots of talk about time anomalies , did you notice the book the guard to the building where carl was being held ??


a breif history of time but steven hawkin.

eta link not working


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> episode 7
> 
> is it up now could find on Demonoid ot TorrentSpy this afternoon.
> 
> * just cheaked Torrentspy lostS3E7 found 0   were me fix




its on mininova


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 8, 2007)

Service Unavailable ^

just like LOST look at this then nothing 

mininova  thanks


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.mininova.org/search/?search=lost s03


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2007)

ok site working again

http://www.mittelosbioscience.org

go to projects
name : jburke
Password : rachel

click on current projects , wait for the email , watch the video til the end... 
spooky stuff.

I dont know if its an official site but it has been done extremely well if it isnt.

this site was brought to my attention on monday , when you went there it was counting down to midnight on tuesday , then for a couple of hours it showed the date a 06/02/07 instead of 07/02/07.

also the producers said there was an anagram in ep 07 which was a clue.
Lost Time is an anagram of mittelos

could this all be related?

god inm such a geek


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 9, 2007)

bus Woo


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 9, 2007)

enjoyed it did you?


----------



## Augie March (Feb 9, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> bus Woo



That was a very Final Destination moment...  

So do Dharma/Hanso/whoever have some weird power over the buses now?  

And was that really, what sounded like, drum n bass being used as a soundtrack to poor Carl's (Clockwork Orange) mindfuck??


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 9, 2007)

> ruffneck23  	enjoyed it did you?


 O yes 



> what sounded like, drum n bass being used as a soundtrack to poor Carl's


- the one man rave  
Well bit of tunes sounded to me of lucky saddle .


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 9, 2007)

I had a nasty dream featuring John Locke a month ago.

The next day i was searching the net for political stuff and his name came up - John Locke was a historical figure IRL. Something to do with anarchist-type political/philosophical theory.


----------



## The Unseen (Feb 11, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> That was a very Final Destination moment...
> 
> So do Dharma/Hanso/whoever have some weird power over the buses now?
> 
> And was that really, what sounded like, drum n bass being used as a soundtrack to poor Carl's (Clockwork Orange) mindfuck??



the bus moment, Juliet wished her ex husband would get hit by a bus, then, BAM, he did.

She said that to the eye liner guy who was interviewing her, he then turns up at the morgue (was it?). Either set up by the peoples he works for (i guess Dharma) or super natural powers stuff.

The only way she could work for them was if her ex was dead, so i go with the set up too die thing! Awesome moment, couldn't for the life of me pause it at the exact moment the bus smashed into him though 

Wasn't as good as seeing Brad Pitt get hit TWICE in that film though! 

Can't wait for next week, its all Desmond stuff!! heal yes, and designed around him and that Aussie bird, and saving her life alot. She's bound to die apparently. Maybe not in that episode but sometime in the future, maybe something to do with injections perhaps?

And hopefully an explanation of what Desmond 'saw' when he turned the key!


----------



## The Unseen (Feb 11, 2007)

Also, when she was having the interview with the eyeliner dude, he shows her a set of x ray clips i presume, of a 26 year olds womb, she thought it from a 70 year old. 
I read somewhere about there should be little kids running around on the island by now, but there is not. Maybe thats why they wanted to give her all the resource avilable for this project. The island makes women infertile, or whatever its called


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 11, 2007)

maybe juliette can just manifest things like walt could and thats why they wanted her on the island????


----------



## BlackSpecs (Feb 11, 2007)

can't remember if this was mentioned here before but on the site ruffneck23 posted , there is a graph of a *third * island ! Mmmmhhh....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 11, 2007)

indeed but still not sure if that site is official yet.........


----------



## BlackSpecs (Feb 11, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> indeed but still not sure if that site is official yet.........



it looks _very much_ in the style of all the other official things that have appeared along-side the series !!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 11, 2007)

true thats what i like to think , and a 3rd island would make sense


plus that site appeard a while before the 2nd part of s3 was on with info that only came to light on ep7


----------



## BlackSpecs (Feb 11, 2007)

people keep saying that they are really fed-up with Lost but i love the whole web of numbers, symbols and secret hints !!!   Did you catch the _Oceanic_ plane flying past Julias window in Miami ?!


----------



## k_s (Feb 11, 2007)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

> it looks _very much_ in the style of all the other official things that have appeared along-side the series !!!



Wikipedia says its a hoax. And I can't believe I looked that up.


----------



## The Unseen (Feb 11, 2007)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

> people keep saying that they are really fed-up with Lost but i love the whole web of numbers, symbols and secret hints !!!   Did you catch the _Oceanic_ plane flying past Julias window in Miami ?!


yeah, what was that plane all about. Seems pretty weird that Juliet opened the curtains for us all to see a plane flying.....where were they again?

What was the scenery for? where was the scenery?


----------



## The Unseen (Feb 11, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> maybe juliette can just manifest things like walt could and thats why they wanted her on the island????


nah, they REALLY wanted her, and her ex husband was preventing this as he was a very corporate type person. He also knew about her work on her sister..

..i reckon its something to do with pregnancy on the island, or lack of it.


----------



## The Unseen (Feb 11, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> ok site working again
> 
> http://www.mittelosbioscience.org
> 
> ...


i know its supposed to be fake but what the hell is that weird robe distorted out guy saying?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 11, 2007)

if you play the music that is being used to brainwash carl backwards you get......

"Only fools are enslaved by time and space" 

FACT

the first bit is the dialogue of kate , sawyer and alex the after about 1 min it keeps repeating



    with video



time , once again ladies and gentlemens
links :


----------



## BlackSpecs (Feb 11, 2007)

JESUS !!!    ....that's crazy !  ( you should get off the internet ruffneck   )

So does this mean that the brain-washing wasn't actually a bad thing ?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 11, 2007)

indeed i should but it keeps me off the streets which is better for everybody 

ok one last bit of info , then il let someone else look up some stuff 

in the lost time line , if you count backwards from when juliette says ive been on this island 3ys , 2 months and 28 days the date that Juliette left for the island was 09/11/2001 apparently 

wether thats is significant or not i dont know


----------



## madamv (Feb 11, 2007)

The Unseen said:
			
		

> Also, when she was having the interview with the eyeliner dude, he shows her a set of x ray clips i presume, of a 26 year olds womb, she thought it from a 70 year old.
> I read somewhere about there should be little kids running around on the island by now, but there is not. Maybe thats why they wanted to give her all the resource avilable for this project. The island makes women infertile, or whatever its called



Isn't Sun pregnant though?


----------



## The Unseen (Feb 12, 2007)

madamv said:
			
		

> Isn't Sun pregnant though?


She was pregnant before reaching the island, she had an affair with her English teacher. At least this is what is presumed thus far


----------



## The Unseen (Feb 12, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> indeed i should but it keeps me off the streets which is better for everybody
> 
> ok one last bit of info , then il let someone else look up some stuff
> 
> ...


is it possible she left that day she found out about her sister being pregnant?

nah its impossible, although the twin towers were still there presuming it was New York....and that plane was low....?

ahhh Lost

Plus if you watch the video backwards with the sound thing on, the words on the screen also seem to make more sense, as do the pictures on the screen.

The pictures of dolls being quite significant methinks, going from buddha, to a plastic doll like Barbie, to one's that are getting 'better' looking before it says 'everything changes'

Like instead of worshipping a god or whatever (enlightened one) were worshipping ourselves. Or pretty people..


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2007)

The Unseen said:
			
		

> presuming it was New York....and that plane was low....?
> 
> ahhh Lost.



i think it was Miami , as i said im not too sure weather its true or significant


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 12, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> i think it was Miami , as i said im not too sure weather its true or significant



yeah i'm sure it was miami.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 15, 2007)

well that was a weird episode , was it real or all in his head?????

gotta feel sorry for desmond tho............


----------



## tommers (Feb 15, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> well that was a weird episode , was it real or all in his head?????
> 
> gotta feel sorry for desmond tho............



I haven't seen it yet!  don't ruin it!


----------



## electroplated (Feb 15, 2007)

i don't reckon it was in his head at all.....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 15, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it yet!  don't ruin it!




it does say SPOILERS in the title


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 15, 2007)

electroplated said:
			
		

> i don't reckon it was in his head at all.....




yeah on second thought youre probably right about that thing we are talking about without spoiling it for tommers


----------



## electroplated (Feb 15, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> yeah on second thought youre probably right about that thing we are talking about without spoiling it for tommers



well it is the spoiler thread, wouldn't to dissapoint.... 

sorry tommers  stop reading the thread till you've seen it though!!! It was an ace episode IMO 


can i talk about it some more yet...?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 15, 2007)

go for it i say , thought on the lil old lady , just who was she ???


----------



## electroplated (Feb 15, 2007)

I haven't got the foggiest - she certainly didn't remind me of anyone we've encountered before, just went and had a quick look on thetailsection and it seems they dont know either, are saying maybe she represents the 'black smoke' thing off the island but I'm not buying that...


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 15, 2007)

Another Final Destination episode... You can't change those things that are pre-destined.  Pff.

And poor old Charlie, eh?  Destined to die?

What did you think about the London scenes?  Recognise anywhere other than the river shots?  I thought there was a certain amount of CGI when they were chatting on the bench.  I mean - who's ever seen a bleedin roast chestnut stall in London?

We're at 50 episodes now, and there's still no movement towards what might be a solution.  Shouldn't Kate and Sawyer have arrived back on the island by now? Yada yada.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 15, 2007)

indeed dog.......
however i have had chesnuts in london but only at xmas out side picadilly circus tube


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 15, 2007)

that whole london thang looked like a set.scenery filled with dodgy "watcha guvnor" accents. 

anyway,that was probably the wierdest episode yet.it really linked in with the whole time thing.but yet again NO BLOODY ANSWERS 


oh yeah,i'm glad charlies gonna die,he does my head in.


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 15, 2007)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Shouldn't Kate and Sawyer have arrived back on the island by now? Yada yada.




i think this last episode picks up on the other island (the original island) not long after kate , sawyer and jack were kidnapped. 
i.e. yesterdays episode happened before kate and sawyer done a runner in the boat.

but then again lost leaves me so confused i really have no idea what's going on anymore.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 15, 2007)

That was one of the best episodes they have ever made.  Poor Desmond and now poor Charlie.

Its now becoming very Prisoner don't you think?  

I seen the last ep of that and that left me as bewildered as ever.


----------



## The Unseen (Feb 15, 2007)

Awesomeness, Desmonds gone back in time by a stroke of luck.  A test maybe, but is told he cannot change anything. He gets the ring, changes his mind cos he cant quite believe he's just had THAT photo taken. Says to his love were not meant to be, go's to the pub, realises he was right about his prediction but had the wrong day. Decides he can change it all over again, man walks in pub with cricket bat, he says duck brother (act of selflessness) and gets whacked in the face which sends him back to the island.

He just couldn't escape it, never. But he'd been there before......right? Paradox type stuff, he already knew about all of that but didn't understand, even before the blast. if ya get me

That woman was one of the house ladys in 'The Others'

Ta ta to Driveshaft nob, snidey cunt


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 16, 2007)

The Unseen said:
			
		

> Ta ta to Driveshaft nob, snidey cunt



yep , im looking forward to see sawyers reaction to charlie ransacking his tent and nicking his porn


----------



## Sunray (Feb 16, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> ... nicking his porn



Deserves to die.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm just wondering if, at the end of it all,  they are all going to wake up the morning before they get on the plane and we're all going to be even less informed than we already are.

A read of Wikipedia on 'The Prisoner', makes the correlation even more compelling.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Prisoner


----------



## tommers (Feb 16, 2007)

it's alright, I'm not looking...

I'll read again on monday....


----------



## Augie March (Feb 18, 2007)

Cracker of an episode, Desmond is easily my new favourite chracter following Ecko departing. Seemed like a really important episode too, made me start to question the reality of the character's flashbacks. Beginning to wonder wether or not their past lives are actually as real as they seem and Desmond's blowing up the hatch accident actually made him able to question the reality of his past. 

Also, did anyone pick up the Wizard of Oz referance in the man with the red shoes being crushed to death.  

Oh, and Lost writers, we don't spell honour in the bastardised American way over here! And I'm pretty certain no-one uses cricket bats as weapons either...


----------



## BlackSpecs (Feb 20, 2007)

Blimey , just finished watching it ! Best.Episode.Ever !!! ...that old lady was creepy when she suddenly changed  tone in the shop.




			
				Augie March said:
			
		

> Also, did anyone pick up the Wizard of Oz referance in the man with the red shoes being crushed to death.



it could also be a reference to the film "The red shoes" . In it , at the end the main character is killed/commits suicide ( guided by her red shoes) after chosing between her love and her destiny after being told that " life has no meaning" !

The old lady said something about wearing red shoes and an old tradition....can't find anything relevant about that tough 

edit: ^ just realized she actually said " a bad habit " ............


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 20, 2007)

Also, how many pubs in England have Union Jacks on the walls 

That place looked soooooo fake, like the sort of replica "English pubs" you get in other countries... And damned true about the cricket bat...


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2007)

that was an interesting episode.  desmond rocks, obviously.  I still can't quite believe ecko is dead... but anyway..

who was the old woman then?  somebody else who can see the future (or past or whatever it is)?

also... desmond could see the "future" when he went back, cos it was actually his past and he had already lived through it... but how come he can see the future on the island?  he hasn't lived through that bit yet.

or has he?  (spooky music)

I still want to know about the french guys in the snow that turned up at the end of the last series...


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 20, 2007)

> Oh, and Lost writers, we don't spell honour in the bastardised American way over here! And I'm pretty certain no-one uses cricket bats as weapons either...



not quite true - the manager of spinal tap used to wield a cricket bat


----------



## Sunray (Feb 20, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> that was an interesting episode.  desmond rocks, obviously.  I still can't quite believe ecko is dead... but anyway..
> 
> who was the old woman then?  somebody else who can see the future (or past or whatever it is)?
> 
> ...



Wasn't one of those guys one of Desmonds mates from University?  The one that told him it was all bolllocks?  I swear it was, but now I am going to have to go look.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 20, 2007)

hmmm interesting theory


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 20, 2007)

Anyone else noticed that ABC has shunted Lost back to 10pm / 9pm instead of it's old primetime slot at 8pm / 9pm?

Not a good sign.  Those auld network heads are very cruel when it comes to ratings.  And they're entirely unsentimental.  

Don't be surprised if it doesn't get commissioned for another series.  And to be honest, after 50 friggin episodes with only more questions and no answers, and the ridiculous three month break, I'm not surprised in the least.

Such a shame for it to fizzle out like it seems to be, but then JJ Abrams is much more pre-occupied with big Hollywood projects than looking after his baby.

It really really needs some direction.  Lets hope we're surprised with what comes up in the next couple of months, or we'll never find _the man with one arm._


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 21, 2007)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Don't be surprised if it doesn't get commissioned for another series.  .[/I]




  god no! please ! i need answers.

FOR GODS SAKE LOST! please give me some answers!!!


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 21, 2007)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Anyone else noticed that ABC has shunted Lost back to 10pm / 9pm instead of it's old primetime slot at 8pm / 9pm?
> 
> Not a good sign.  Those auld network heads are very cruel when it comes to ratings.  And they're entirely unsentimental.
> 
> ...



It's second in it's slot but number 1 in the key 18-35 demographic.

I think it's safe for another season at least.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 22, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> hmmm interesting theory



Nope its not.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 22, 2007)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> god no! please ! i need answers.
> 
> FOR GODS SAKE LOST! please give me some answers!!!



You'd stop watching if they did.


----------



## electroplated (Feb 22, 2007)

have you been reading this site?!?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 22, 2007)

ive looked it in the past but he usually talks bollix but it can be quite entertaining.

i really hope this season stars to get better , at least last weeks was a bit different but im really starting to lose faith in it


----------



## electroplated (Feb 22, 2007)

it was the one armed man thing that reminded me of it...

anyway, just watched this weeks episode, and.... hmmmm pretty crap all round, didn't feel it explained much and just posed a few more questions like what was going on with the air stewardess and other people looking at jack in the cage. And why did jack get chucked off the beach in phuket(?)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 22, 2007)

yep my faith is still fadin fast , its just going nowhere


----------



## Sunray (Feb 22, 2007)

Battlestar galatica is doing just about the same thing as is Heroes. 

Its all to do with when they take the ratings from so they can get the cash for another series. These happen at certain points in time.  Watch it start ramping up to fever pitch in the next 2-3 episodes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 22, 2007)

i dunno , i have been far more entertained by every ep of heroes and 85% of bsg but this seasons of lost hasnt done anything for me , even last weeks desmond headfuk disapointed me


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 22, 2007)

Hmm.  Just not sure about the latest episode.  Are things moving towards some kind of reveal?  Co-opting Jack into their community is interesting, but we really need to feel as if it's all going somewhere, not just making it more complicated.

There'll have been 72 episodes by the end of this season - they've got 15 left to make some bleedin sense!

And when did Jack get the added bit of his tatoo?  The picture?

Onwards and onwards...


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 22, 2007)

electroplated said:
			
		

> posed a few more questions like what was going on with the air stewardess and other people looking at jack in the cage. And why did jack get chucked off the beach in phuket(?)




  same old lost.no answers but loads more questions.

i've wondered about jacks tattoo since the first episode.but that whole thailand shit was an absolute pile of wank! badly scripted,it seemed like a last minute add-on to the series.(although that bird was hot.how did she stop her tits from falling out when she was bending over to fix the kite??!?!?!)

it's all getting a bit stupid now.sawyer and kate have someone from the others,yet they can't seem to be bothered to ask him any questions.
jacks hanging round with the others,yet he can't be bothered to ask them any questions of relevance.
then to top it all,he bumps into all the other passengers on the flight,and rather than saying "so what the fucks going on here" he tells them to fuck off.

it really is starting to look like a 3 series programme being dragged out into a 20 or 30 series pile of bullshit.


----------



## k_s (Feb 22, 2007)

Hopefully next episode wil be about Locke, he's the real hero  

But that last one was crap- normally they do really well telling mini-stories in the flashbacks, but that one felt like an episode of a totally different show with half the scenes edited out at random. And Kate is becoming more one-dimensional by the minute...

How much do they pay these writers for this nonsense ffs!?!


----------



## BlackSpecs (Feb 23, 2007)

Just seen it .... maybe not one of the best but hey ,that's Lost for you ! isn't it halve of the fun , musing over it for another week , searching for hidden stuff/clues etc.?!i am sure it'll make sense in the bigger picture ! it used to be like that with "the others" and look how much more you know about them now !




			
				k_s said:
			
		

> Hopefully next episode wil be about Locke, he's the real hero


.... i'm afraid that's the one after the next episode


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 24, 2007)

Now if you're really sad...

You too can eat and drink Lost food.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 24, 2007)

im not as sad as that but.......
when the lost arg was out i got sent a link from it saying that if i went in to a fobidden planet store and said a secret word that i would recieve an official ' Apollo ' candy bar , as luck would have it i had an interview for mu current job in croydon where there is one such store. So i did get one .




only to put it in the fridge and save it. I came home a couple of days later and my fookin brother had eaten it and thrown away the wrapper 

apparently it was ' quite ' nice


----------



## Sunray (Feb 25, 2007)

That was clearly and easily the worst episode of Lost I ever seen.  

This is happening across all the series as its not in their interest to get people to watch just yet. All due to the rating systems.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 25, 2007)

I know people rave about 24, but I still prefer the way we (as a rule) do our series.  6-8 episodes, all to the point.


----------



## The Unseen (Feb 25, 2007)

That episode was important in the line of storys, i'm sure there making out roles are important cos in the real world, we have no role. Roles are not important, there abused.

Jakcs not from this world, apparently, he's a a reluctant leader from another place?

Also back to the Desmond episode, surely he knew all of what happened regarding the key, was gonna happen. Did he not tell his missis about the fact he thought he was having a flash back? When they were together again, in the flash back? THAT photo they had taken together, he always used to look at that picture before we saw that episode. I mean, before he was even on the lost island, he must have known he was gonna end up there.
HE MUST OFF! Its paradoxical nightmare stuff, he even says next time he'll get it right.
it smacks of choice, reactional type stuff. Matrixy

Regarding his missis

She knew to look for him, and where to look for him cos they found that energy source or whatever. And those portugeezers rang her up, saying they'd found it!

There's shit loads to come out in this series, SHIT LOADS!


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 25, 2007)

Well we don't know that Penny is necessarily looking for Desmond do we? The Widmore group is apparently (IIRC!) some kind of rival to Dharma so it may just be that they are looking for Dharma's secret island (which by coincidence, or not! is where Desmond is)

I did have high hopes of some kind of reveal when they took Karl back with em but the pussy just started crying and went home!


----------



## The Unseen (Feb 26, 2007)

it was a reveal, we all live in different worlds, ah come on man!


----------



## The Unseen (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm fed up of this hollywood drama bollocks, lets get to the real stuff. Infact what are we watching now? Lost has changed again, all action, then drama.

Nice one Hurley though, got the van going again. Balls by both him and Driveshaft.

Just a thought, who was wearing those red trainers in the Desmond episode? Was it Charlie, and did all that flashback stuff really happen?

I reckon it was Charlie wearing the red trainers and was supposed to die there and then, but didn't. I'll have to go back to the bit where he was playing guitar!

ETA - No, they looked black but were the same kinda Converse shoe


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice episode.  Loved the meteor!  And Cheech!  Plus, have been downloading the HD rips which look lovely on me new HD monitor - especially the beach scenes.  Heh.

Was a lot less angry at the storyline this week, some nice character acting - I've kind of decided to just let it roll and not get worked up by it anymore, I'll just let it take me where it takes me.

In terms of plot development, there were only two scenes.  Sawyer and Kate's arrival back (at a stretch) , and finding whatsername and telling her about her daughter, so still, very slim pickings.

I'm trying to ignore the slow turn into a bleedin soap.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 1, 2007)

loved the meteorite aswell ! and the VW-Van with the Dharma logo  

i am sure we'll see more of those "new" characters . the couple ( not sure about their names) . she seems wanting to get involved but he keeps her back .....!

also the music playing in the van was the same as at the beginning of the episode !


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hurley  He has a name Robert Workman 



> finding whatsername and telling her about her daughter


 Rousseau the French woman


----------



## alef (Mar 3, 2007)

Really feel the show peaked somewhere in series 2 and is sliding downhill into nothingness. Perhaps it's always been vacuous but it's taken me this long to give up hoping for more.

My only thought on this episode was that the Darma branded beer with white labels has a similarity to 'no frills' cheap products in supermarkets...

The musical montages are criminal. Series 2 added three interesting characters, now all dead. Series 3 new characters look dull as dishwater. Exactly when did it jump the shark? For me it's the death of Eko.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 8, 2007)

At last , finally a decent episode where we get to meet patch!!!


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 8, 2007)

Yup , excellent episode !!! seems Lost has found its way again.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes, good episode.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 9, 2007)

John was a smart man, Now


----------



## Jenerys (Mar 9, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> My only thought on this episode was that the Darma branded beer with white labels has a similarity to 'no frills' cheap products in supermarkets...


Ditto!  

I want a free Darma lighter....and perhaps even a free baseball cap


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 9, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> John was a smart man, Now



indeed , he seems to have lost his intelligence since  the hatch imploded , unless theres something else , i mean he didnt seem in much of a hurry to leave the flame before it explodeded


----------



## Augie March (Mar 9, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> John was a smart man, Now



I dunno, I think Locke has always been a bit of a bumbling fool with delusions of grandeur.

He has a history of making errors of judgement in the show like not entering the numbers, leading that cop to the cannabis plantation and getting tricked by his dad into giving up his kidney.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 10, 2007)

mm Now you listed then all


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 16, 2007)

so so eps it gone back to a slow pase 

oo Clair as a goth yum.

And the electric field   shourly it would ark up and over to pielong<?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 16, 2007)

it was slow but not that bad tbh , abit of info and patchy getting fried was a bit much ( wanted him it for a bit longer  )
and jack?????


next weeks looks rather good from the previews


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 16, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> And the electric field   shourly it would ark up and over to pielong<?



Implausible plot device in Lost shock!  

In other news, its lucky Claire an' Jack never got too close eh? The last thing that island needs is a baby with three arms...


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 17, 2007)

I lost!  interest and would not be financialy blackmailed in to paying for my titalation of  'programme' that I used, not! it used me! so could not be arsed getting hyped about, so I used 'lost for a dista#raction kick,  
pay for 'lost' I do no have a wish to be exploited by  some arse who will end up providing  the remainder of the series for free at some stage! 
LOST  can get!


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 18, 2007)

avu9lives said:
			
		

> I lost!  interest and would not be financialy blackmailed in to paying for my titalation of  'programme' that I used, not! it used me! so could not be arsed getting hyped about, so I used 'lost for a dista#raction kick,
> pay for 'lost' I do no have a wish to be exploited by  some arse who will end up providing  the remainder of the series for free at some stage!
> LOST  can get!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2007)

avu9lives said:
			
		

> I lost!  interest and would not be financialy blackmailed in to paying for my titalation of  'programme' that I used, not! it used me! so could not be arsed getting hyped about, so I used 'lost for a dista#raction kick,
> pay for 'lost' I do no have a wish to be exploited by  some arse who will end up providing  the remainder of the series for free at some stage!
> LOST  can get!



 seconded.

I thought this was a good episode.

*spoiler*

Was Jack an other from the start or has he just recently 'gone over'?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 18, 2007)

dunno , i thought he had just gone over but he did look very happy to be in othersville , but my thoughts are that he may have been brainwashed like whyat they were trying to do with carl.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 18, 2007)

I recon Jack is the "new" Juliet - desperatly believing that he will be send home any day now ! If i was him , after 80 shit days in the jungle - i too would be happy to throw some balls in the back yard !

Good episode imo : Death by Pylon !   ....only on Lost ! And Lock is definetly hiding something !


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 18, 2007)

> Was Jack an other from the start or has he just recently 'gone over'?



No. Remember the head lady of the others, She said to Jack do you know what your tatoo 
means. 

" He walks amun<? us but isn't one of us"


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 18, 2007)

shallow 
miss it
won't pay for DVD set
good, but not that good!
TV has been boring since TV fat cats took it back! (pay per view0)
I was enjoying the series then it got snatched by fat cat  TV £/$ shame 
miffed off but will not be exploited by fat cat TV, will do something else instead


----------



## Augie March (Mar 18, 2007)

Another good episode!  

Changed my opinion on Locke now, he's definitely been up to something. Thinking about the last episode we never actually saw that entering 77 onto that computer did actually blow the Flame building did we? I think maybe after he entered 77, Locke was given some kind of briefing of what to do if the hostiles took over and now he's following these instructions.

Also, I'm sure Jack's been brainwashed in some way, prehaps they played him some of that drum n bass thay played Carl and it broke his brain...


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 22, 2007)

Bloody fantastic episode !!!! Battle of the Titans : Locke vs. Ben ....and loads of important developments ( go watch people!) IMO there is no way that it can be boring from here on onwards !!!! and did anyone notice what lockes dad was drinking before he pushed him out of the window ?!


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 22, 2007)

Spoiler-alert !!!!! :




Niiiicccceeee !


----------



## Jenerys (Mar 22, 2007)

Ooooh, now that got me excited


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 22, 2007)

very good episode , one thing tho why was locke wet after he did that thing with the boom ??

unless he didnt bang the thing that he was meant to??


nice to see ben up to his old manipulative tricks again


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 23, 2007)

BlackSpecs did anyone notice what lockes dad was drinking before he pushed him out of the window ?! ;)[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> i sure did.
> everything about him makes me more certain that lockes dad is the original sawyer.
> 
> this series finally got good


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 23, 2007)

FFS 
ETA 2 day  fucking leecher


----------



## Augie March (Mar 24, 2007)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

> Spoiler-alert !!!!! :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What the...?? What's going on with Sun?


----------



## madamv (Mar 26, 2007)

oooh.  No I didnt notice what he was drinking BlackSpecs.   Do tell.......

Great trail for next week there, whats up with everyone???  Maybe there is going to be a sickness....


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 26, 2007)

madamv said:
			
		

> oooh.  No I didnt notice what he was drinking BlackSpecs.   Do tell.......




http://www.lostpedia.com/wiki/MacCutcheon


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 26, 2007)

^ thank you brother  

John and the wish box: Is it big enough  to ift an submarine


----------



## Augie March (Mar 26, 2007)

Locke's dad is Jacob... well, maybe. I mean he's conned him in the past maybe this is a con too.

Incidentally, next week's episode seems to be a Paulo and Niki flashback...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 26, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> Incidentally, next week's episode seems to be a Paulo and Niki flashback...



Who the hell are they?


----------



## Augie March (Mar 26, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Who the hell are they?



Exactly.  

They're the pretty model-looking couple that've appeared out of nowhere on the beach this season. Lost fans seem to hate them but apparently their flashback episode is going to be a corker.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 26, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> 
> They're the pretty model-looking couple that've appeared out of nowhere on the beach this season. Lost fans seem to hate them but apparently their flashback episode is going to be a corker.



I think they are *MUCH* more important than people think .....


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 29, 2007)

nice episode.it was a bit romeo and juliet but overall it seemed to have fuck all to do with the rest of the series.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 30, 2007)

I found it a bit sick that they buried them alive.


----------



## Augie March (Mar 30, 2007)

Loved it, class episode. Sawyer was on top form:

"Who the hell is Niki/Paolo?"
"Nina and Pablo?"  

Give credit to the writers too, who obviously knew they were going to be disliked in the show, but had probably planned this episode in advance. Brilliant set-up and pay-off too, tis why I'm loving this show still.

The ending was great too, their morality curses them to their fate prehaps? Ties in with the whole island/monster playing judge, jury and executioner to the islanders actions.

Oh, and the trailers for up-coming episodes... they're totally mis-leading.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 30, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> The ending was great too, their morality curses them to their fate prehaps? Ties in with the whole island/monster playing judge, jury and executioner to the islanders actions.
> 
> Oh, and the trailers for up-coming episodes... they're totally mis-leading.



That's what i thought . i was waiting for Sawyer to come clean that he had worked with the Others ..... . 

I quite liked the idea behind this episode , that 2 minor characters found and knew all those secrets before anyone else but didn't tell. Good ending aswell ......


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 30, 2007)

was that lando calrissian in a cameo at the start of the episode?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 30, 2007)

yep


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 30, 2007)

Pff.  Two good, move the story on episodes, then this pointless piece of hackneyed shite.

What is it turning into?  The Twilight Zone?  Fookin pointless.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 30, 2007)

Agreed, this was poor.  It's soooooooo frustrating.

Comparing this with Life on Mars makes me realise why British TV _should_ totally piss on US TV: when we get it right, we never faff about or anything, sure we keep the audience in suspense, but we know when's the right moment to finish something, we don't constnatly tease the audience etc.  It's a shame that we get it right so rarely, of course.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 30, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> yep



About the only interesting point about the episode, I thought...


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 3, 2007)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

> I think they are *MUCH* more important than people think .....


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 3, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> Give credit to the writers too, who obviously knew they were going to be disliked in the show, but had probably planned this episode in advance.


Why the fuck would they have planned this episode?!


----------



## Augie March (Apr 3, 2007)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Why the fuck would they have planned this episode?!



I just reckon they'd set up this episode when they brought in Paulo and Niki at the start of the season. It makes sense IMO, because their flashabacks explain some of the stuff they do in earlier episodes.

Or maybe the writers just throw darts at a wall with various plot developments on it.

Either way, it works for me.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 4, 2007)

whens the next episode on.


----------



## Augie March (Apr 4, 2007)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> whens the next episode on.



Tonight in the States, Sunday here.

Think it's a Sawyer episode.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 4, 2007)

naaa , its here by about 3am with certain torrents / news groups 

however i * think * its a juliette centric one


----------



## Augie March (Apr 4, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> naaa , its here by about 3am with certain torrents / news groups



Ah yeah. I meant on the tellybox.  

Julliete episode then, I wonder if it'll be a flashback from her earlier time on the island then...


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 4, 2007)

I loved Ben & Locke's dialogues from the previous ep.

When Locke asks where the leccy comes from and Ben replies "We have two giant hamsters powering some wheels..."

Or when Locke asks if Ben has used some kinda code.

"No, John, unfortunately we don't have code for _my daughter's being held in the closet by a man with a gun _but maybe we should have".

Excellent.


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 4, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> Ah yeah. I meant on the tellybox.
> 
> Julliete episode then, I wonder if it'll be a flashback from her earlier time on the island then...




Julliete is the hottest thing in lost!!!!


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 5, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> naaa , its here by about 3am with certain torrents / news groups
> 
> however i * think * its a juliette centric one


cheers. was wandering when it would be available. Couldn't do the maths


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 5, 2007)

that black smoke thing is ace


----------



## elliottwolf (Apr 5, 2007)

why didnt it just go over the top of the magic fence?  i think this smoke aint quite as clever as wot we thought!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 5, 2007)

sorry , my bad huh huh kate episode nect , but what im wonderin about is that the other dont know what it is either ??

good ep yjo


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 7, 2007)

TUT wanted more about locks Dad.

 Why didn't the last 4 who was left behind say in the village have wash,eat,sleep in a bed. Then go off to bring all there crash survivors back to the village to be come the New Others. 

then the story start over again.

since when to we Vote 
_
as beblow RD _

Will did they decided to take off. Rubbish


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 7, 2007)

So, after months of mind games, intimidation, "this is our island" etc etc, the Others have suddenly decided "bugger this for a game of Cruesoes" and have just sodded off?"

What a copout plotline!


----------



## BlackSpecs (Apr 12, 2007)

i bet the secret to LOST is some Hollow-Earth thing ......!

It would explain the 2 scientists at the end of season 2 picking up a signal at one of the poles ( where the entrances to the inner earth are located)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 12, 2007)

last nights was good , probably the best of the season , actually makes me look forward to the next few weeks


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 12, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> last nights was good , probably the best of the season , actually makes me look forward to the next few weeks



oh rly??

cos i just watched that kate episode and i really had to force myself to watch it.i'm really losing interest in lost at the mo,and i need a killer episode to re-ignite my love for it.


----------



## electroplated (Apr 13, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> last nights was good , probably the best of the season , actually makes me look forward to the next few weeks



Couldn't agree more, that was a wicked episode


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 13, 2007)

I was wondering about the hollow earth thing (hence the plane).  Or that they were in some kind of truman show style dome.  But then how would the plane have crashed there?


----------



## Sunray (Apr 14, 2007)

I would agree that S3Ep16 was the best in a while, it revealed loads about stuff that was going on, stuff that was interesting and apart from the now obvious bit at the end, it just leaves a single question.  

How did Ben get born?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2007)

now that IS a good question......


however ben is known to lie


----------



## Augie March (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice touch, the double cross on the knot Juliet was tying at the end.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 16, 2007)

Looks like Jack has taken over Locke's role as the overly-trusting fool who gets everyone else in trouble; all that remains is for locke to come back, guns blazing, and save everyone's hides...


----------



## Sunray (Apr 16, 2007)

I think that Juliet is wavering and that Jack was correct in what he saw in her eyes, though she did look very scared of Saywer and Saiyd when she ran away.

It depends on what she fears most.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 19, 2007)

Another hohum episode...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 19, 2007)

indeed , thought it was going to be a goodun but alas , back to the fillers 


but did you notice the picture in the monastary when des was leaving? , it was a picture of des' boss and the old woman from flashes before your eyes


----------



## Augie March (Apr 19, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> but did you notice the picture in the monastary when des was leaving? , it was a picture of des' boss and the old woman from flashes before your eyes



 

I thought there was something odd about the picture when I caught a glimpse at it. Didn't realise that was her though.

So now, both her and her husband (presumably) have pushed Desmond to the island, his destiny, in his flashbacks. Who are they then?


----------



## electroplated (Apr 26, 2007)

can i just be the first to say - episode 18!!! what a corker!  

(i am also very sad for managing to have watched it already )


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 26, 2007)

i have downloaded it and plan to watch it soon when RD Jr has got off to his afternoon nap.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 26, 2007)

Bloody hell... no doubt the purgatory theories will resurface again now!


----------



## electroplated (Apr 26, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Bloody hell... no doubt the purgatory theories will resurface again now!



My thoughts exactly, I've never really had much time for them though...I'm hoping its more a case of a well executed cover up of what really happened to 815...tricky one though


----------



## BlackSpecs (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah , i bet the Others produced some kind of wreck far away from the island to fool the world etc.etc. 

Fantastic episode imo .....good to see that Patchy is back   he was too cool to be dead !

So Juliet wants samples from the other women ...... i bet Kate will be pregnant with Sawyers child ! and what are the chances that Jacks dad might have sleept with the prostitute(Jins mother) and is also Jins father ?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah it has to be a setup.  I hope so, anyway.  Purgatory/it was all a dream type endings will suck big time.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 27, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Yeah it has to be a setup.  I hope so, anyway.  Purgatory/it was all a dream type endings will suck big time.



Also, Michael escaped the island so they can't go with the purgatory theory.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Apr 27, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Also, Michael escaped the island so they can't go with the purgatory theory.



.... did he REALLY?!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 27, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Also, Michael escaped the island so they can't go with the purgatory theory.



Its already been officially denied by the producers that all the characters are dead anyway. And how would that girl have got there from the real world? Cover up seems much more likely, which means that someone deliberately made the plane crash?

And did you see the look in Sun's eyes just after Juliet went back into the hatch? She blatantly snuck in after her and now knows what Juliet is up to


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 29, 2007)

Apparantly the parachutist said (in Portugese) to Mikhail "I am not alone"!!

She spoke English, Italian, Portugese, Spanish, Russian and Chinese!! She's nearly as good as my mum!!


----------



## Sunray (Apr 30, 2007)

That bloke with the patch is running round the island for no obvious reason.

'Their all dead', made that episode worth while.


----------



## Yoj (Apr 30, 2007)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

> .... did he REALLY?!



yeah i think he and Walt will definitely be back at some stage, probably at the end of season 3. they got dragged back by the ocean or something. Also i knew Patchy wasn't dead!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 3, 2007)

fantastic episode , best so far....


----------



## BlackSpecs (May 3, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> fantastic episode , best so far....



"let's tell her - she needs to know!" -"No , she is not ready yet...." 

TELL HER *WHAT* ? 

  i love LOST !


----------



## Sunray (May 3, 2007)

Eh? 

That episode is the 1st when I start to wonder about the series.


----------



## dogmatique (May 4, 2007)

I love it when they have episodes like this - "six days ago" etc.  All story and no character flashbacks, yay!

Very interesting.  Anyone know the seemingly english actress who played the parachutist?  Funny accent.  Thought it was Betty Boo for a mo...

Liked the Sawyer contrivance.  And what's the bet that Kate's going to be preggers, eh?

Something big has to happen in next week's episode - there's only three weeks till the end of the season - next week, the week after, and then the traditional season finale double header - same with Heroes.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 4, 2007)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Something big has to happen in next week's episode - there's only three weeks till the end of the season - next week, the week after, and then the traditional season finale double header - same with Heroes.




Noooo! Don't mention Heroes. Am waiting for it to appear on BBC2!


----------



## andy2002 (May 7, 2007)

According to Variety, after series three of Lost concludes later this month, they're only doing three more seasons – each one of 16 episodes. And that will be your lot! 

I can't open the original story on my crappy work computer but Ain't It Cool News have it too, here... http://www.aintitcool.com/node/32555


----------



## Augie March (May 7, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> According to Variety, after series three of Lost concludes later this month, they're only doing three more seasons – each one of 16 episodes. And that will be your lot!



Good call. The show doesn't need to go on for longer than that. Plus, shorter seasons mean less crappy filler episodes.


----------



## Jim2k5 (May 7, 2007)

i really enjoyed the whole sawyer twist with it and i think its good only 16 eps per series from now on, but tbh with you, im starting to get bored of it already all though they having a annoying habit of hooking you back in just when you think youve escaped.


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2007)

I think it's been really good recently.  Back to the proper "how on earth can all this stuff fit together?" storylines.  It makes me want to get series one and two and watch them again.

What is it jack and juliette were going to tell kate?

How did Locke's dad get there?

Why are the crash survivors with the Others?


aaaghghg!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 9, 2007)

indeed , i want more..........................................


----------



## Augie March (May 10, 2007)

Another cracking episode, I bet Jacob is Ben's rabbit from when he was a kid... he could be like a Frank style character and Ben could be his Donnie Darko.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 10, 2007)

Indeed.  That actually had me on the edge of my chair shivering, which nothing has done for a while


----------



## Sunray (May 10, 2007)

How many more left in the series?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 10, 2007)

I guess it will be one next week and then the grand finale the week after?


----------



## dogmatique (May 10, 2007)

Yep, one single, then a double ep the week after.

Shock ending to last night's one, eh?


----------



## elliottwolf (May 10, 2007)

so ben kicks off a peace loving hippy nirvana by massacring loads of scientists?

hows locke gonna get out of that little pickle then?

and the invisble man. what a load of shit.  erm, well we couldn't actually think of anything so we put a little hut in the middle of the jungle with an invisible man in it!! these mugs will lap it up for sure!! 

lets sack off the idea of any sort of creative imagination going into the finale.

anyway is this the lot or will they drag it kicking and screaming into a fourth series?


----------



## elliottwolf (May 10, 2007)

69. Greatest Hits   First aired: 5/16/2007    Production Code: 321
*
While Jack devises a plan to do away with “The Others” once and for all, Sayid uncovers a flaw in “The Others” system that could lead to everyone’s rescue. However, the plan requires Charlie to take on a dangerous task that may make Desmond’s premonition come true.*

Writer: Adam Horowitz, Edward Kitsis
Director: Stephen Williams
Guest star: Sam Anderson (Bernard), Blake Bashoff (Karl), Marsha Thomason (Naomi), Mira Furlan (Danielle Rousseau) , Andrea Gabriel (Nadia), Lana Parrilla (Greta), Tracy Middendorf (Bonnie), Tania Raymonde (Alex), Nestor Carbonell (Richard Alpert), Brian Goodman (Pryce), Neil Hopkins (Liam Pace), Joshua Hancock (Roderick), John Henry Canavan (Simon Pace), Jeremy Shada (young Charlie), Zack Shada (young Liam), L. Scott Caldwell (Rose Henderson)


70. Through The Looking Glass (1)  

*Jack and the rest of the survivors begin their efforts to make contact with Naomi's rescue ship.*

Writer: Carlton Cuse, Damon Lindelof
Director: Jack Bender
Guest star: Sam Anderson (Bernard), Sonya Walger (Penny Widmore), Blake Bashoff (Karl), Mira Furlan (Danielle Rousseau) , Kate Connor (doctor), Larry Clarke (customer), Loreni Delgado (pharmacist), Nigel Gibbs (funeral director), James LeSure (Dr. Hamill), Tracy Middendorf (Bonnie), Lana Parrilla (Greta), L. Scott Caldwell (Rose), Marsha Thomason (Naomi), Brian Goodman (Pryce), Ariston Greene (Jason), Andrew Divoff (Mikhail), Nestor Carbonell (Richard Alpert), Tania Raymonde (Alex), M.C. Gainey (Tom)

71. Through The Looking Glass (2)  
*
Jack and the rest of the survivors begin their efforts to make contact with Naomi's rescue ship.*

Writer: Carlton Cuse, Damon Lindelof
Director: Jack Bender
Guest star: Blake Bashoff (Karl), Mira Furlan (Danielle Rousseau), Sonya Walger (Penny) , Tania Raymonde (Alex), Nestor Carbonell (Richard Alpert), Kate Connor (doctor), M.C. Gainey (Tom), Nigel Gibbs (funeral director), Loreni Delgado (pharmacist), Larry Clarke (customer), James LeSure (Dr. Hamill), Marsha Thomason (Naomi), Lana Parrilla (Greta), Tracy Middendorf (Bonnie), Brian Goodman (Pryce), Andrew Divoff (Mikhail), Ariston Greene (Jason) 

fourth series it is.

no sign of locke, i guess rousseau must find him.


----------



## BlackSpecs (May 11, 2007)

great episode !!! but what about the guy Ben encounters in the jungle as a kid ? he doesn't seem to age since he is around now looking the same..... 

anyway they are setting it up nicely for next season - the pre-Flight 815 era !


----------



## elliottwolf (May 11, 2007)

fuck that.

i think that guy has actually gotten younger...

must be the magic of the island!  

after a few good episodes, that one was a big steaming pile of cow shit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 11, 2007)

wtf is going on now ??

and what is it with Richard Alpert ? who exactly is he?/?//?


----------



## BlackSpecs (May 11, 2007)

i bet he came to the island on that pirate-ship !!!

......and poor "Patchy" ! gets almost killed by that fence , runs towards the flare and gets the shit beaten out of him by Jin , runs to his people where Locke gives him another good seeing to


----------



## mr_eko (May 11, 2007)

elliottwolf said:
			
		

> fuck that.
> 
> i think that guy has actually gotten younger...
> 
> ...



why are you still watching it if u hate it so much?


----------



## alef (May 12, 2007)

Besides having significantly more plot development, the show has also recently become darker (I haven't found the father killing scenes easy viewing). Just stumbled on an interesting article. While I think it's something of a fool's errand to read too much into Lost I do admire this stab at the bigger picture:
http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20038700,00.html


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 12, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Just stumbled on an interesting article. While I think it's something of a fool's errand to read too much into Lost I do admire this stab at the bigger picture:
> http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20038700,00.html



A little tenous in places, but the stuff about postmodernism and mythology makes a certain a mount of sense if you're prepared to put aside the knowledge that it's "just a fucking TV show" for a moment or two.


----------



## dogmatique (May 14, 2007)

elliottwolf said:
			
		

> a little hut in the middle of the jungle with an invisible man in it!!



Actually, he's quite clearly visible if you look closely...


----------



## CyberRose (May 14, 2007)

Where's that from?!


----------



## CyberRose (May 14, 2007)

Here it is! Just after Ben gets thrown back from the rocking chair!!!


----------



## BlackSpecs (May 14, 2007)

Sneak Peek :


----------



## Sunray (May 15, 2007)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Actually, he's quite clearly visible if you look closely...



So he fucking is, I didn't notice that.

OOoooooooo


----------



## dogmatique (May 15, 2007)

Looks like the younger be-wigged John Locke...


----------



## dlx1 (May 15, 2007)

4.21 into the url above. CyberRose

afer opening the image in photoshot. looks if they have a mullet & gotey


----------



## BlackSpecs (May 17, 2007)

wow , those "Others" keep coming , eh ?!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 17, 2007)

indeed , worse than ants them others


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 19, 2007)

All is forgiven Jack, kick ass my boy


----------



## CyberRose (May 20, 2007)

Anyone know if next weeks finale will be a double episode or just the 42mins?


----------



## mr_eko (May 20, 2007)

it's a double episode


----------



## dlx1 (May 20, 2007)




----------



## dogmatique (May 24, 2007)

Just watched them both...  

Eh?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2007)

watched it about 6am , have been scratching my head before posting. So if the flash *back * is as it seems then will it ruin the show for you ??

I must admit it makes me eager to get to february but only cos i want to see how the writers explain this. Really good episodes until the last couple of mins ( know what i mean dogmatique ?? )

come on the rest of you then we can have a bit of discussion and one word of warning , if you get a chance to spoil it for yourself , DONT!!

I am so glad that i managed to be strong and keep away from the spoilers for the last few eps....


----------



## dogmatique (May 24, 2007)

Certainly wasn't what I was expecting... Wonder how they're going to start next season.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 24, 2007)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Certainly wasn't what I was expecting... Wonder how they're going to start next season.



Not that they'll do it, but they've set it up to do an entirely new twist to he series.  

They could spend the next three years with them rescued with flashbacks to the island.  

Or, still on the island with flashbacks to their future off the island.  

Interesting.


----------



## alef (May 24, 2007)

I liked it. The show has needed a radical new twist to keep it going, and that appears to be what they've provided. And, as usual, they've left a lot of unanswered questions...


----------



## dogmatique (May 24, 2007)

One thing that's been bothering me though - 


*spoiler in light blue*

why the fuck didn't Charlie swim out of the porthole that had just been smashed??


----------



## alef (May 24, 2007)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> One thing that's been bothering me though -
> 
> 
> *spoiler in light blue*
> ...



It was too small. Also he was convinced that his death was linked to Claire and the rest being rescued.


----------



## dlx1 (May 24, 2007)

downloading slow.

E22 0 %
E23 8% 

when is S04 starting anyone know?


----------



## dogmatique (May 24, 2007)

Hmm.  Mebbee.  Still, when you watch it back, and he's stood there, with the porthole obviously behind him, you can't help but shout "SWIM THROUGH THE FUCKING HOLE!" you'd fucking well try, wouldn't you?

Ach well.


----------



## dogmatique (May 24, 2007)

Oh look, white's so obviously better...

S4 is scheduled for next February...


----------



## Augie March (May 25, 2007)

So... If most of the last 3 seasons have been flashbacks, I'm guessing the last 3 seasons will be flashforwards now right? I'm guessing the phonecall Jack makes at the end doesn't get them rescued, but prehaps the choice Jack makes, not to listen to Locke, leads them into a shitty future that needs to be changed. Seems like the show is revealing it's true colours now, a past, present and future story-line all running parallel to one another.

Godamn this show, tis making my brain hurt. Can't wait for Feb!


----------



## Kanda (May 25, 2007)

Argh!!!

Good ending but... February?? FFS!!! 

Now I have to watch it all again, how many of the flashbacks in the last 3 series weren't flashbacks??? omg!


----------



## dlx1 (May 25, 2007)

Bernard  fuck talk about spill your gutts.

& Hugo, Hugo Hugo Hugo


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 25, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Bernard  fuck talk about spill your gutts.



Give him a break.  Remember he's a dentist, not Rambo.

Besides, he's going to go the way of Arst eventually.


----------



## Mallard (May 25, 2007)

It's the best season yet. More Locke which clearly makes it better.


----------



## dlx1 (May 25, 2007)

Yuwipi Woman  

Lost - just make me say Why!  all the time 

yep more Hugo more Locke Kill Jack

edit:

i_hate_beckham

the island is Magic maybe Charlie will come back


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 25, 2007)

I'm really gonna miss Charlie, was really upset when he pushed his way back from the door and crossed himself.

I wanna learn Sayid's leg sweep into neck break combo.


----------



## Genghis Cohen (May 25, 2007)

Yeah, but, what if, right, the show as 'we' understand it being in the 'present' has been flashbacks the whole time and what if, right, the story is being told from the perspective of whoever a certain episode happens to be focused on and the whole thing is completely unreliable, usual suspects style.

You get me an 'ting ?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 26, 2007)

Genghis Cohen said:
			
		

> Yeah, but, what if, right, the show as 'we' understand it being in the 'present' has been flashbacks the whole time and what if, right, the story is being told from the perspective of whoever a certain episode happens to be focused on and the whole thing is completely unreliable, usual suspects style.
> 
> You get me an 'ting ?


Sadly as its set in 2004 your disguised point is invalid.


----------



## Genghis Cohen (May 26, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Sadly as its set in 2004 your disguised point is invalid.



There wasn't really a point, I was being mildly facetious, probably.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 26, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> ii_hate_beckham
> 
> the island is Magic maybe Charlie will come back



He did survived being hanged by Ethan.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 26, 2007)

Genghis Cohen said:
			
		

> There wasn't really a point, I was being mildly facetious, probably.


Then you failed.


----------



## Jenerys (May 26, 2007)

The last 3 episodes kinda made sitting through so much shit this season worthwhile 

What a hook as well  

Do we really have to wait til February


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 26, 2007)

Hopefully the shorter seasons after this should be punchier, with less of the flimflam we saw for some of this one.


----------



## lego (May 27, 2007)

Can anyone honestly say they noticed, _before_ the end of the finale, that _"Hoffs Drawlar"_ (the name of the funeral parlor) is an anagram of Flash Forward?

'Cos I didn't.


----------



## Sunray (May 27, 2007)

What a great great ending.  

I was happily wondering why I'd never seen a beardy Jack and what bit of his past that was going on about till the very end. There were some serious clue, like his ex was seriously pregnant.

Like all good Lost episodes, one massive question came instantly to mind...

If that was the future how was his Dad still alive?

I reckon that they can't leave the island, if they do they all die of cancer or some horrible disease.  That's why Jack is so upset and was going to kill himself.  Its because he's realised that Ben was right and instead of saving everyone he committed them to death.

Been listening to the Pod cast by the writers and they are going to end it in 48 episodes time.  3 seasons of 16 episodes each.  Finish in 2010.


----------



## alef (May 28, 2007)

LilJen said:
			
		

> The last 3 episodes kinda made sitting through so much shit this season worthwhile
> 
> What a hook as well
> 
> Do we really have to wait til February



Agree. Much of the third season has been pretty dull, only the ones with revelations of the Others (particularly the Ben-centric) really engaged my attention. I've even lowered my attention to writing email and such while watching Lost.

But the ending is good and brings hope. The weakest part of the show has always been the flashbacks (even Locke's flashbacks this series were mediocre) so the possible new format brings hope.


----------



## BlackSpecs (May 28, 2007)

Great Final !!!! 

What is it Jake wants to stop lying about ? And why does he want to go back ? Whoes funeral was it ? 
...... going to be some difficult 7 month until Feb. !

 oh , and these two definitely rocked !!! :


----------



## bi0boy (May 28, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> I reckon that they can't leave the island, if they do they all die of cancer or some horrible disease.  That's why Jack is so upset and was going to kill himself.  Its because he's realised that Ben was right and instead of saving everyone he committed them to death.



Could be, but why can't he convince Kate of that?

Definately Ben's funeral I reckon, if they were rescued he would be the one all the other survivors hated.


----------



## Augie March (May 29, 2007)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> Definately Ben's funeral I reckon, if they were rescued he would be the one all the other survivors hated.



Nah, probably Locke's funeral. He hasn't exactly endeared himself to the survivors at the end of this season.

Would make sense as well if Jack's the only one who shows up to it. He understood, in the flash-forward, that Locke was right to try and stop him from getting rescued as it seems to have fucked up the future.


----------



## Sunray (May 29, 2007)

Remember that its not Heroes and Hiro isn't going back in time to save them.


----------



## lego (May 29, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Remember that its not Heroes and Hiro isn't going back in time to save them.



Funny, but I don't see *Heroes* spoilers in the thread title anywhere.


----------



## User 301X/5.1 (May 30, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I'm really gonna miss Charlie, was really upset when he pushed his way back from the door and crossed himself.



I dont understand Charlie's death.

Once the room he was in filled with water he would have been able to swim out of the port hole (which looked big enough to me) then up to the surface.

I didnt like him that much anyway.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 30, 2007)

User 301X/5.1 said:
			
		

> I dont understand Charlie's death.
> 
> Once the room he was in filled with water he would have been able to swim out of the port hole (which looked big enough to me) then up to the surface.
> 
> I didnt like him that much anyway.


But if he saved himself Claire wouldnt be rescued.


----------



## Sunray (May 31, 2007)

We don't see him die.

We only see him lose conciousness.


----------



## Augie March (May 31, 2007)

Pretty certain he's bit the dust. Dominic Monagahan was only contracted for 3 seasons of the show. 

I do wonder if Mikhail is dead though, the man seems bloody indestructable!


----------



## Sunray (May 31, 2007)

lego said:
			
		

> Funny, but I don't see *Heroes* spoilers in the thread title anywhere.



Its not a spoiler, I was just making a point that in Lost, if thats a flash forward then who ever is dead is going to stay dead.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 1, 2007)

I reckon it was Sawyer's funeral. Why would Jack contact Kate about Locke, that doesn't really make sense. Well, not like any of it does  

How come Jack never managees to grow a beard on the island and always has exactly the same amount of stubble but once he goes back (?) into the real world (?), he is able to grow a huge bush of it?


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 11, 2007)

I thought there was an episode 24. 

What a shite way to end the series.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2007)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I thought there was an episode 24.
> 
> What a shite way to end the series.



 There's just no pleasing some people


----------



## Ozric (Jun 11, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> How come Jack never managees to grow a beard on the island and always has exactly the same amount of stubble but once he goes back (?) into the real world (?), he is able to grow a huge bush of it?


He also manages to grow a black beard......but on the island he has greying stubble.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Sadly as its set in 2004 your disguised point is invalid.



But in the flashback Jack had a phone which only came out this year, even though the plane crashed 2 years ago. These lost people aren't the sort to make continuity fuck-ups so it was easy to guess that it was gonna turn out to be the future.

e2a: obviously its product placement as well- Jack just happens to have the same phone as Tony Soprano had in the final series.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 13, 2007)

well it took almost 50 hours of viewing this past month or so (71 episodes X 42 minutes each) , but here I am. 

Here's a name to throw in the ring for Mr Funeral: Michael . . . I tend to think it's probably Locke but 'surprise!' is the name of the game.

Was it me or was the entire second season about Michael going after ma' boy, and Locke complaining that his Daddy stole his kidney. Christ it was hard work sometimes.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 23, 2007)

Yuwipi Woman said:
			
		

> Not that they'll do it, but they've set it up to do an entirely new twist to he series.
> 
> They could spend the next three years with them rescued with flashbacks to the island.
> 
> ...



Having only recently watched the entire 3rd series in a week I completely agree with Yuwipi Woman - can't wait for series 4!!!


----------



## BlackSpecs (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 19, 2007)

beat me to it 

plus all the mobisodes here : http://losttrailers.blogspot.com/


----------

